# [The Mythar Resistance] On The Trail



## Ferrix (Oct 21, 2004)

_I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't been there myself. It was on the fields of Rios, a great battle was to occur between our forces and the barbarians of the north but it was never to be. As our men stood restlessly awaiting the call to battle, to plunge into the forest and route the savages, the air crackled with energy, at first murmurs spread that it was the witchery of the barbarians but when the first rift opened, pouring out a gray light which seemed to sap the color from everything it touched, we know otherwise. At first there was only one, but as it grew larger it seemed to splinter into many more, until the entire land seemed drenched in that nullifying gray. When they started coming out, we didn't know what to do. But we were hardened men, we'd been through war and seen many of the savageries, but we weren't ready for what came next. One of the largest ones, a hulking humanoid creature looking like it was spun from stone and crystal, bellowed forth a mind-bending shout which echoed in our minds, I resisted the pulsing headache which swam through my head but others spun wildly, confused and bewildered. Then it was chaos, our men fell to each others swords. I could barely tell friend from foe, and what I could tell seemed to change every moment.

That was the first reported encounter with the Mythar. I'm certain they had been here before, they knew too much, how we lived, how our militaries were structured, where our major places of trade were. That first year we thought we had a real chance. We gathered our forces, old enmities were forgotten, we fought side by side with the shamanic people of the north, the mystics of the east, the hunters of the Iron Wastes. We fought as a whole and fell as one when the time came.

Then the darker days began._

---Victus Capita, a human soldier in the Agorian army, start of the Mythar Conflict, 3 B.R. (B.R. denotes Before Reign)


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 21, 2004)

*Brought together slowly over the years by a gnome named Uiim, you are a performing troupe which travels from town to town, city to city, always underfoot of the Mythar presence.

Much of your resistance activity is coordinating with the sparse network of resistance fighters in Agoria, the base of operations for the Mythar, supplying relief in the form of goods and much needed entertainment to the common folk and taking "care" of any Mythar that you can get away with.

Recently the Mythar have been pressing hard upon the population here, rumors circulate amongst those few in the know that they are gearing up for something, but no one knows what.

You arrived at the outskirts of of Peasia two days ago in the wee hours of the morning, a ramshackle town of cobbled together buildings and the dregs only found in a mining town.  The people here are a majority of humans, at least that's what most people would call them.  They seemed to be drained of spirit when you arrived, the crystal dusts of the mines covering them in a bluish glisten and accompanied by the wretch of bloodstained coughs.  The only Mythar who lives in this place seems to prefer to remain within his house, the only one which seems to resemble an actual dwelling.  He is a Huom of minor station, apparently only here to make sure the mines maintain a semblance of working order.

Setting up the wagons near the mines, a place apparently unfrequented by the Huom master, seemed the best option and that is where you are now.  The first performance that evening slowly attracted an audience which grew and grew, although not overly lively they watched, enthralled.  The next night more came, children were out playing, something you don't often see out in the wilderness areas like this, and the crowd began to participate.  However tonight was the night which went off the best, before the performances even started people began to arrive, milling about to see the exceptional entertainers.  Rumors circulated of all kinds; the blind warrior was actually a Huom who turned upon his masters, the gnome had escaped the might of the Mythar and used his wit to criticize them, the elven shaman was truly a practitioner of the ancient arts of the people of the north.  Many such rumors spread, flipped around and turned inside out.  You'd hear the same thing about three different members of the troupe in the span of an hour and then something contrary to all of it.  Such was the way of people in these times.  But, on to the story...*


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 21, 2004)

You all sit upon the edge of the makeshift stage that Osric hobbled together upon your arrival, before a massive bonfire, tired from your performance this evening, a performance which went off without a hitch, which you feel was one of your greatest.  The energy of the townsfolk however keeps your spirits high, a pair of drummers play a driving beat of layered rhythms to which many of the people dance, flailing arms and stomping feet creating other polyrhythm.  Children chase each other around, playing a sort of tag where the one who is it is playing the role of a Mythar hunter and the others are hoping to avoid his dreadful touch.  It is rare to see all of this revelry and it brings thoughts of freer times.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

Uiim's gaze rests solidly upon the playing children; those that have been with the group the longest can tell by the set of his mouth and the corners of his eyes that he is on the verge of a smile.  His gaze follows the children as they run and cavort, passing by the bonfire.  Once there, his eyes rest on the crackling flames and it seems that the fire causes him to recall something and the traces of the smile vanish like dew before the morning sun.

The old gnome sighs inwardly and then looks to the group around him; a true smile comes to his lips and he nods slightly, as if in approval.  "You should each be pleased with yourselves", Uiim says, his words measured and paced perfectly.  "For this night we have transcended - while we had a great performance, aye, we did something more.  We brought a spark of joy - and moreso hope - to these good and hopeless folk.  And that-" Uiim drops down from the stage lithely, "-deserves a bit of celebration by my mind."

The gnome walks over to his personal wagon, entering in and returning mere moments later.  Under his thin, but corded arms are two small casks; there is no doubt in anyone's mind what rests within.  Uiim walks up and sets them down where he was sitting just moments ago.  He looks again to the group, "I've been saving these for a special occasion, and I can think of one no better than this.  Drink up, my friends!  To a job done even better than we each can know!"

With a bit of his performer's flare, Uiim then produces the tap and dramatically taps the first of the two kegs, laughing...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 21, 2004)

*Kromgron gives a broad smile at Uiim's statement, and takes out his mug with one hand, using a rag to wipe off some of the oil he used during his performances off of his face with the other.*

"You always treat us so well," the dwarf says, the beaded braids of his beard clacking as he draws himself a mug.  "To Hope!"  Kromgron raises his mug in a toast, the arms that raised two of the biggest miners in town shining in the torchlight.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Oct 21, 2004)

Olivia sits beside the others, smiling. The sounds of the celebration they brought to this gloomy town fill her ears and bring her joy. On her legs, Shade seems just as content as she is. The cat is indeed purring loudly as her mistress pets her. She speaks slowly and softly as her blank stare seems to gaze into the night. "These sounds ... the laughter, the cries of joy, the rhythm of the dance ... these bring me to old times, happier, simpler times. How I wished these times would last forever. But Fate would not have it this way. Yet, I'm not bitter, for I'm with you, friends, and we bring happiness. Happiness that is portent to a brighter future, or so I hope."

After hearing Uiim's invitation to celebration and the following sound of the tap, Olivia's head turns towards the others. "Now, would one of you be so kind to bring me a small portion of master Uiim's fine brew. I do not wish to cloud my mind but I will at least honour it by tasting some."


----------



## Keia (Oct 21, 2004)

*Nassitch (male Kobold)*

Almost immediately after the cask was tapped, a large shephard dog trotted into the firelight and among the performers.  Pointed ears and a coat of blacks, browns and greys, Kimble was pet of Nassitch, the assistant animal handler and scout for the troupe.  His ears were alert and his tail was wagging.

It looked at the cask, then at Uiim with a tilt of his head . . . then back to the cask.

A second later, Nassitch himself hurried into the area.  Nassitch was a kobold of russet brown fur, though most of it was covered by a heavy green cloak that he wore almost always.  He seemed somewhat out of breath, and a grin hinted at the corners of his mouth.

"Kimble!  Those boys weren't done playing at being knights yet.  Why'd you run off like that?" Nassitch asked the dog.  He then noticed where he was.

"Oh, hi, Uiim, Kromgron . . . Olivia.  What's going on?" Nassitch asked.  He looked around, slightly embarrassed that he was so distracted that he didn't even seen anyone there.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

Uiim chuckles, and then pours a mug for Nassitch and then a small bowl for Kimble.  He hands the mug to the kobold and then sets the bowl down for the dog.  He ruffles the shephard's head, saying, "Ah, Kimble - I've ne'er known a dog that could hold his drink as well as you."  The old gnome's eyes smile and he then nods to Nassitch, "I was about to fetch you, my friend.  This is for a night's job well done.  Enjoy! Drink up!"


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 21, 2004)

Osric pops his head out from under the stage.  "That extra brace'll take care of the trouble spot at the rear of the stage, Uiim,"  he says.  "Can't quite tell what's ma- Oh ho, what's this?"   He spots Uiim bringing out the kegs and a broad smile covers his face.  Some grass and few stray twigs and leaves are helplessly sucked into the maelstrom of hair atop his head as he quickly pulls himself out from under the stage and hops up, brushing off his clothes.  "Had a feeling there'd be some celebration tonight,"  he says, reaching into a deep pocket and pulling out a small cup.  "If any show deserves it, tonight's sure does."

He waits patiently for Uiim to tap the keg, then heeds Olivia's request.  "Here you are, ma'am," he says, putting the cup into her hands.  He gives Shade a quick skritch between the ears.  "Sorry, kitty, none for you tonight."


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

Uiim pours wine for those that ask it, and begins chatting with everyone present.  He speaks mostly of the wonderful performances and jobs that everyone did this night, as well as the reaction of those that came...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 21, 2004)

"Indeed, did you hear them clap?  And I know the little ones likes your performance Nassitch, they always love the animals.  Come here, you little varmit," Kromgron says with a broad grin, snatching up the kobold and placing him on his shoulders, where he can speak to people's faces and not their knees.  Kromgron had a special place in his heart for the little kobold, probably because he reminded him of the children.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 21, 2004)

*Tau Scrymgeour (elven ranger/wilder)*

Tau stands silently behind Olivia, his hand lightly on her shoulder.  He has felt a strange kinship with the blind woman, spending most of his time with a blindfold on too.  His expression is a little distant as he remembers the performance fondly, though it is difficult to tell as the cloth is still wrapped over his eyes.  A slight grin alights his face, a rare sight for even his friends around him.  Out in public like this he has always remained blindfolded, lest others discover that he is not really blind.  He turns his face to gaze through psionically enhanced senses at the group gathered around.  

_How much we have been through friends. How much we still must endure until we can return to the ancient days, the wild unfettered days when my ancestors ran free among the green far to the north.  Today has been a good day, enjoy it, it is for days like this that we continue to struggle against the Mythar. They bring us hope._ The silent elf thinks to himself.

As Osric brings Olivia her drink he shakes himself from his reverie. "Thank you Osric." He says in his low almost thin voice, smiling to the man.  When offered a drink he politely refuses, raising a hand in thanks.


----------



## Keia (Oct 22, 2004)

*Nassitch (Kobold)*



			
				Kromgron said:
			
		

> "Indeed, did you hear them clap?  And I know the little ones likes your performance Nassitch, they always love the animals.  Come here, you little varmit,"




"Erck," Nassitch exclaimed as he was pulled from the earth.  Nassitch deftly balanced his wine mug so that he didn't lose a drop as the big man tossed him up.  A big smile spread on his face as he settled on Kromgron's shoulder.  _'The view was definitely different from up here,'_ Nassitch thought.

"So, Uiim, is there any other reason to be breaking out the keg?" Nassitch asked.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Oct 22, 2004)

Olivia echoes the thanks of Tau. "Yes, thank you Osric. You are always very helpful. I might need you again tomorrow, if you're still willing. These people will come to me and ask for their future. My booth must be ready for them."

A bit later, Olivia turns to the elven man standing beside her. "So, Tau, what's troubling you? This is a celebration, yet you feel distant. Do you sense a menace?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 22, 2004)

Tau shifts focus, moving his head towards Olivia.  He sighs slightly and only she can here it.  Then he replies, "Indeed it is a menace that I sense.  While I am glad that we can bring some light to these poor people and I understand that joy and hope bring them sustenance, but they yet live beneath the boots of tyranny.  We must be careful here that we do not draw the attention of the Mythar who rules this place.  While we may be able to flee his wrath, these common folk cannot.  A darkness holds these people in shackles and my mind is ever wary of such a presence.  Do you not feel it too?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2004)

"We're here to bright happiness to these good folks, even if their days are dark" Kromgron points out.  "It's just too bad we can't stay longer and keep them happier..."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Layonarai Leafrunner - Female Elf Spirit Shaman 5*

Layonarai merely watches as the others revel and speak of the evenings performance. Then as if remembering something she speaks.

"Aye! But they always like it when I throw the fire*. Or at least I think they like it. Where were we yesterday? I forget. Were we here are did we just arrive today?"

She seems to be having a conversation with herself as she puzzles over where the group was yesterday.

* Referring to casting a _Produce Flame_ spell and throwing the fire at several prearranged targets. She also uses a _Light_ spell and a _Mending_ spell in her part of the show.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 25, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Erck," Nassitch exclaimed as he was pulled from the earth.  Nassitch deftly balanced his wine mug so that he didn't lose a drop as the big man tossed him up.  A big smile spread on his face as he settled on Kromgron's shoulder.  _'The view was definitely different from up here,'_ Nassitch thought.
> 
> "So, Uiim, is there any other reason to be breaking out the keg?" Nassitch asked.




Uiim is silent for a long while, listening quietly to the conversations and words spoken.  He seems to pay particular attention to Tau's words, as if studying each one as it falls from his lips.

Finally, he speaks, his words loud enough for the gathered group to hear, but none outside the fire-ring.  "In a way, aye.  On the morrow, we will be leaving here, moving north towards the city of Kyphos which is a weeks journey. However, three days out we will meet a 'contact'.  This individual has some critical information on whatever it is that the Mythar are gearing up for.  I do not need to tell each of you what this means, but I will state it again.  This might be the last night for a long while that we will be able to relax in this manner and sleep as soundly as we shall tonight..."  Uiim looks at each person, his bright eyes meeting each of theirs (or blindfolds).  "Any that wish to leave, may do so now, with no ill will wished upon you.  Those that stay, however, must know that they are committed 'til death to this cause."

The old gnome raises his mug and toasts simply, "To freedom-"

The implied message is lost to none...


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 25, 2004)

Osric speaks up without hesitation.  "Well, someone's got to look after you, greybeard!"   He smirks at Uiim, a knowing glint in his eye, as he quickly tosses back the rest of his brew and slams his cup down on the stage with an authoritative *thwack!*

"'Committed til death', eh?  Heh...  That's the ONLY way you'll be gettin' rid o' me!"  He clasps Uiim warmly by the shoulder and looks him in the eye for a second, his smile slowly fading...  Then lays down on the stage with his hands behind his head, humming an old drinking tune.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 26, 2004)

Uiim returns Osric's smile with one of his own and nods at his words.  He then looks to the others, his cup still raised, as if waiting to see who will answer his toast...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2004)

"To freedom, free spirits, free wind, and free ale!" Kromgron says cheerfully, raising his mug.


----------



## Keia (Oct 26, 2004)

*Nassitch (Kobold)*



			
				Kromgron said:
			
		

> "To freedom, free spirits, free wind, and free ale!" Kromgron says cheerfully, raising his mug.




Nassitch made as if to drink Kromgron's ale as he raised the mug, then smiled raised his own leaning precariously over to hit mugs with Kromgron.

"To freedom!" Nassitch added.

Kimble looked up from his empty mug on the ground and sat facing Uiim, raising his large forepaws as if begging.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2004)

"Going to let Kimble have some ale to celebrate?" Kromgron asks with a broad grin on his face.  "Maybe I should learn how to juggle dogs and kobolds for the next show..."


----------



## Keia (Oct 26, 2004)

Kromgron said:
			
		

> "Going to let Kimble have some ale to celebrate?" Kromgron asks with a broad grin on his face.  "Maybe I should learn how to juggle dogs and kobolds for the next show..."




"Nah, Kimble may be bigger than me, but he still can't hold his booze,"  Nassitch replied with a grin.

Kimble, ignoring Nassitch, maintained his pose.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2004)

"Gotta have a treat in here somewhere..." Kromgron mutters, patting his pockets.  "Ah ha!  I knew I had one."  It looks to be a small sausage roll, which Kromgron tosses to Kimble.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 26, 2004)

Uiim grins, raising his own glass to Kromgon, Kimble, and Nassitch.  He refills Kimble's bowl and looks to the others...


----------



## The Rolling Man (Oct 26, 2004)

*Olivia*



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Tau shifts focus, moving his head towards Olivia.  He sighs slightly and only she can here it.  Then he replies, "Indeed it is a menace that I sense.  While I am glad that we can bring some light to these poor people and I understand that joy and hope bring them sustenance, but they yet live beneath the boots of tyranny.  We must be careful here that we do not draw the attention of the Mythar who rules this place.  While we may be able to flee his wrath, these common folk cannot.  A darkness holds these people in shackles and my mind is ever wary of such a presence.  Do you not feel it too?"



"Yes, you are right, I feel it too. In fact, I feel it constantly. The Mythar's grip on the land is strong. Fear is their main weapon now. But I choose long ago not to succumb to it and so I celebrate today, even if my death comes tomorrow. In fact, these people should do the same. Only by bringing them hope will they realize that they have so little to lose and so much to gain."



			
				Ashy said:
			
		

> "Any that wish to leave, may do so now, with no ill will wished upon you. Those that stay, however, must know that they are committed 'til death to this cause."
> 
> The old gnome raises his mug and toasts simply, "To freedom-"



Olivia raises her mug in response to the gnome but her face once again points into the depth of the night sky. " 'Til death ... I'm with you Uiim. While I do not seek my doom, I'll oppose the Mythar for as long as I'm capable. I could not live with myself if I did otherwise."


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 26, 2004)

Osric, sensing he's forgotten something, sits back up, looks around, then quickly pours himself another.  "Uh...  Yeah!  To freedom!" he agrees, lifting his glass with a sheepish grin on his face.

===================

OOC:  Duh...


----------



## Ashy (Oct 26, 2004)

Uiim nods to Olivia in approval and chuckles at the large human's response...

=========================
OOC: Just waitin' on you, Ferrix...


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 26, 2004)

Tau nods to Olivia, her wisdom brings him some comfort despite the ever present fear he tries to keep hidden inside.  He turns back to Uiim and nods as well, "Till the end.  To hope." though with no drink in hand he falls silent looking contemplative once again.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 27, 2004)

Uiim brings Tau a drink, "Let's make this proper...", he says, clapping Tau on the back.


----------



## Keia (Oct 27, 2004)

Uiim said:
			
		

> Uiim grins, raising his own glass to Kromgon, Kimble, and Nassitch.  He refills Kimble's bowl and looks to the others...




Kimble laps immediately at the refilled mug.  Obviously, the sausage treat that disappeared with barely a taste made him thirsty.

"I may bring Kimble to you later, Uiim," Nassitch called, still resting on Kromgron's strong shoulder.  "He's got a nasty smell from under his tail after he drinks too much."

Nassitch made a face and held his nose between two fingers.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 27, 2004)

Uiim, still standing by Tau, roars with laughter at the kobold's comment...


----------



## log-a-log (Oct 27, 2004)

Log-a-log appears in the shadows and moves silently into the fire light "Whats with all this noise and uproar around here. I can't hear myself think." Then glances around at the company with a sarcastic grin that he almost always where. "I mean am I not invited anymore fine lot you all are."Almost immeditaly puts on his sad puppy dog pout face even though a glimmer of laughter shines brightly in his eyes.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2004)

*Kromgron gives a huge belly laugh at Nassitch's comment.*

"We'll have to give that mop a bath, eh?  Maybe throw you in there with him!" the dwarf says amiably.



			
				Log-a-log said:
			
		

> "What's with all this noise and uproar around here. I can't hear myself think."



  "Come on over here, you Log-a-thing!  I'll rattle your head around until the thoughts start moving again," Kromgron says mischeiviously, holding out his iron-threwed arms.


----------



## log-a-log (Oct 27, 2004)

Grins Widely "Hey I thought you where a strong man not a musician, and I would prefer to have my brains left in my head thank you very much." does go and sit by the fire though and after a few moments quickly draws a dagger and starts to twirl it around his fingers and then throwing it up into the air and catching it.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 27, 2004)

log-a-log said:
			
		

> Log-a-log appears in the shadows and moves silently into the fire light "Whats with all this noise and uproar around here. I can't hear myself think." Then glances around at the company with a sarcastic grin that he almost always where. "I mean am I not invited anymore fine lot you all are."Almost immeditaly puts on his sad puppy dog pout face even though a glimmer of laughter shines brightly in his eyes.




Uiim grins, "One cannot invite the guest he cannot spy, Log.  But now, you are most invited!"  The old gnome taps the other keg and offers the first drawn mug to Log-a-log.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 27, 2004)

Tau accepts the mug, raising it in toast with the others.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 27, 2004)

Osric drains his cup with a smile.  Then, seeing Uiim tap the second keg, leans in and says, "Well, Uiim, the last - Ah!  What's that?!" he quickly points behind the gnome, his eyes wide...  Then not-too-slyly nabs another draught from the keg, laughing.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Layonarai Leafrunner - Female Elf Spirit Shaman 5*

Layonarai continues to have a conversation with herself for several minutes. As Uiim proposes the toast, she stops what she was doing and nods to him. Then she merely watches and smiles while the others celebrate.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 28, 2004)

You drink and talk for some time, the cool night air making some of you huddle a bit closer to the fires.  As the last of the second cask runs dry a rather handsome lad runs up to the group, covered in sweat, he seems to be panting heavily.  As some of you reach for your weapons, he approaches Olivia and takes her hand, his warm youthful voice ringing out, "would you care to dance m'am?"  The courtesy of youth is definitely not lost out here where other things seem to fail.  Your hands ease away from blades and similar things, to rest easily upon your mugs.  More men and women gather about you all, children, young and old, hobbled and able, they offer or drag you to dance.

The two drummers seeing the performers joining in lower the music until it is just a trembling feverish pitch on the edge of the ear.  Building, an earthly bass, tumbling of hits, patters, beats.  This simple pair of drummers loses you in a world of rhythm and dance.

Hours pass...

As you all drag yourselves to bed in the bunk-carriages*, you are amazed at the height to which this small town has brought you.  The weariness of such a long night, the dancing and for some the alcohol brings all of you to a swift and deep reverie.

*The bunk-carriages are two carriages which house all of you, each has space for four medium sized people and one small sized person.  Arrange yourselves as you wish.


----------



## log-a-log (Oct 28, 2004)

log-a-log enters in to his designated bunk cart and crawls into his top bunch with a moan and a groan."Well that was fun thought I think that I might be feeling it tomorrow." Then with a wide and big grin logan startes to settle in and begans his few moments of meditation on top of his bed to sharpen his senses and relax his mind.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Oct 28, 2004)

Before the end of the night, Olivia frees herself of her current dancing partner and, with the help of Eye, finds her old violin. 

_If we're really heading into grave danger, this might be the last chance I have to play it for a while._

She plays it, as best as she can, with the two drummers, adding to their beat a slow melancholic melody ponctuated by wild outburst of a furious music. Later, really tired by all this activity, she falls asleep quickly in one of the bunk-carriages.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 28, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Layonarai continues to have a conversation with herself for several minutes. As Uiim proposes the toast, she stops what she was doing and nods to him. Then she merely watches and smiles while the others celebrate.




The old gnome pours a mug and brings it to Layonarai.  He hands it to her, clinking it with his own.  "To tomorrow.", he says simply, similing.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 28, 2004)

Uiim himself refrains from dancing (not that anyone desired to dance with a gnome at any rate), but claps along with the beat.  "Fine fiddle playing!", he remarks to Olivia, once she has finished.

Finally, once everyone has gone to bed, the old gnome makes sure all have retried for the evening, and, as is his way, does a final check on everything before retiring himself.  Even once he lies down, despite his weariness, he finds it hard to sleep - his mind racing over what is to come on the 'morrow...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 28, 2004)

*Kromgron actually ends up flinging one of his smaller partners in a wild whirl, his dancing consisting of more jumps and leaps than actual steps.  Sweating freely after his exertions, he goes to clean himself up, then bunks on one of the lower beds, smiling contentedly.*


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 28, 2004)

Osric makes his way back to his bunk after he realizes that there really _aren't_ two Nassitches...  But can't get to sleep, even with the aid of the gnomes fiery liquor.  He listens to the music finally die away, wondering if this was the last time he'd ever hear Olivia's violin.

Unable to sleep, he lays there, waiting for the familiar sounds of Uiim making his rounds.  Then, when he's sure that Uiim's retired for the evening, he sneaks out of his bunk and grabs his old bedroll from his cart.  "This may be the last time I can enjoy sleeping under the stars," he says to himself.  "May as well take the chance."   He finds a spot not too far from the camp and settles down.


----------



## Keia (Oct 28, 2004)

*Nassitch (male Kobold)*

NAssitch and Kimble enjoy the rest of their evening.  Kimble would occasionally bark and prace with those dancing, while Nassitch stayed on the sidelines and watched with his mug in his hands.  When the make-shift party wore down, Nassitch helped with cleaning up.  He gathered up Kimble and they peeked into each bunk to see if a small and medium spot was still available.


----------



## log-a-log (Oct 29, 2004)

With every one sleeping or out of the room Log-a-log steers from his up right sitting position of meditation and looks around to see if all are sleeping. After waiting for Uiim to make his round he heads to the flames where they where sitting before and stirs up the fire. Then gazes into it. Yet his eyes seem to have changed and his face is now it shows no joy only hurt, hate, and remberance as the flames flicker and dance before him showing maybe glimmers of the future but it seems always to show those scense from the past that some wish to forget.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 29, 2004)

*Kromgron opens one eye to see Nassitch and Kimble looking for a place to sleep.*

"Come'ere varmit, I ain't so big I have to take up a whole bunk.  You too Kimble, I could use a furry blanket," Kromgron says, helping the kobold into the bed while the dog is free to arrange himself draped over both of them.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 29, 2004)

Tau remains slightly outside things as the evening picks up again, prefering to keep a wary "eye" on things for the protection of everyone.  As people retire he takes his turns on watch first letting those who partied hard find the rest they need.


----------



## Keia (Oct 29, 2004)

*Nassitch (male Kobold)*



			
				Kromgron said:
			
		

> "Come'ere varmit, I ain't so big I have to take up a whole bunk.  You too Kimble, I could use a furry blanket,"




Nassitch grinned and patted Kimble on the head.  They both hopped into the cart, then Kimble sat on his haunches . . . waiting for Nassitch.  Once Nassitch was settled, he snapped his fingers quietly and said, "Okay, boy," and Kimble bounded next to him and Konmgron.

Nassitch scratched Kimble behindthe ears for a few moments before fully settling down.  "Remember what we talked about earlier, Kimble.  No gas in the cart," Nassitch reminded Kimble in a serious manner.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 29, 2004)

Ooc: Rotfl!!!


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 1, 2004)

The morning rays of light burn away the mist that covers this wooded valley, leaving a soft layer of dew giving a sharp glint to all the edges of life.  The blazing white of the sun soon brings the cool night air to a brisk heat uncommon for early Waking*.  You begin to move about, it is later than normal for the troupe to be moving, as you often started before those rays split the darkness, but perhaps Uiim let you all sleep in one last time.

It is time to leave.

_*Spring is often referred to as the Waking._


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 2, 2004)

Osric rises in a melancholy mood, and quietly begins preparations to leave.


----------



## Keia (Nov 2, 2004)

*Nassitch (male Kobold)*

The evening passed restfully for Nassitch and Kimble, the latter having heeded his master's instructions.  Kimble bounded out of the cart at the first sounds of motion in the camp, looking to explore and see if food was available yet.  Nassitch took his time, stretching at the expanded area available and at the same time trying to absorb some of the heat from where Kimble had lain.

Nassitch enjoyed his sleep, occassionally making quiet little satisfied sounds as he slept.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 2, 2004)

*Kromgron gives a bit of a groan as he wakes up, and gently pokes Nassitch and Kimble to wake them.  Once he can extract himself, he goes to tend to his morning routine and hunts up some breakfast.  Breaking out his armor and weapons, as he always does when traveling, he helps with any last-minute break-downs and assists with hitching up the horses.*


----------



## The Rolling Man (Nov 2, 2004)

Olivia wakes up and quickly goes throught her own morning routine. She first meditates to clear her mind, then goes to the nearby river/lake/whatever to bathe, hopefully privately (Eye helps orient herself and 'guards' her   ). After that, she takes a small breakfast with the others, calls Shade (who was probably out all night, hunting mice) and prepares her own wagon for departure.

"So, Uiim, this contact we're to meet, do you know him? Is he trustworthy? Not that it matters ... I will know it when we meet him."


----------



## Ashy (Nov 2, 2004)

Uiim rises early, as is his way and begins walking around the sleeping wagon, banging on the walls.  "Up!  Up!  UP lads and lasses!"

He responds to Olivia with a shrug, "as reliable as any, I would wager..."

OOC: Sorry, not much time now - hopefully I'll have more time this evening in the hotel room.


----------



## Keia (Nov 2, 2004)

*Nassitch (male Kobold)*



			
				Kromgron said:
			
		

> *Kromgron gently pokes Nassitch and Kimble to wake them.*




"Na, na da ba, dop, dop," Nassitch mumbled as he covered his head with his arm.  The fact that he was still mostly asleep was obvious . . .

"Kimble, you know where to go potty . . . go.  You don't need me along,"  Nassitch mumbled further.

A sharp bark from Kimble, who was watching from outside the cart, caused Nassitch to sit bolt upright.

"Huh? What? Are we . . . oh . . . morning, Kromgron . . . Kimble,"  he added.


----------



## log-a-log (Nov 2, 2004)

Log-a-log is up and about quickly dressed and with a big grin on his face. Helping where ever he can and stealing his breakfast when he can and from who he can.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 4, 2004)

Olivia:



Spoiler



As you seek out a reclusive area to bathe, you feel an uneasy quiet.  Something seems off but you can't place it.



Nassitch:



Spoiler



Almost on instinct, your sharp nose tells you something is wrong, a sharp tang to the air makes you almost slip out of the bunk onto Kimble.


----------



## Keia (Nov 4, 2004)

*Nassitch (male Kobold)*

Nassitch stretched and inhaled deeply, getting ready to start his day . . . when he suddenly jerked upright and almost fell on Kimble.  His eyes darted around trying to detect what disturbed him so.  Nassitch hopped out of his bunk, rapidly gathering his things and equipment.

"Kromgron, something is not right," Nassitch said hurriedly.  "Smell is all wrong . . . Kimble, what is it boy?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 4, 2004)

*Kromgron stuck his head back into the wagon, wiping away a bit of juice from an apple he was eating.  Already his armor was on and his axe at his side, even in the early morning.*

"What's not right?  What's not smelling right?  What do you smell?" Kromgron asks, dropping the apple core and looking about suspicioiusly.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Nov 4, 2004)

*Olivia*

Olivia detaches Eye from her necklace and places it on the ground. _Time to activate yourself, my little crystalline friend. I feel ... I feel that something isn't right. Look around and warn me if you find anything fishy._ Olivia transmits through her telepathic link with the psicrystal. The little crystal sprouts spider-like legs and starts to scuttle away.

Never too cautious, Olivia touches her necklace and concentrates, calling the protective power locked within. She will then try to _focus_ her own psionic abilities and listen for any sounds that might pierce the silence.

OOC: I'm guessing she's in a pretty isolated area?


----------



## log-a-log (Nov 4, 2004)

Log-a-log moves around the camp just seeing what everyone is up to. He is wearing his padded armor and a cloack with no other weapons or items revieled. Though his friends know better. Still sneaking food from people when they aren't looking.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 5, 2004)

Noting the words and actions of his friends, Uiim grows concerned.  "Everyone, look sharp!  Something well may be amiss!" the old gnome barks.


----------



## log-a-log (Nov 5, 2004)

With the bark from Uiim the smile is almost compeltely whiped off of log-a-logs face and he heads into the shadows to dissappear.

DM:



Spoiler



He is going to go search still remaining hidden when he can and we his can't be he tries to get hidden as fast as he can.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 5, 2004)

The caravan seems split between the odd silence and the bustle of the performers.  Whatever it is that has embroiled this situation deserves attention.

Tau and Log-A-Log:



Spoiler



You notice a hint of smoke peeling above the town, along with a gathering of crows.



Olivia is off to the south within a heavily wooded section, presumable at a stream bathing.  To the north is the entrance to the mines within a large hill covered in trees which seem peculiarly bereft of townsfolk.  To the east is the town proper, although it is mostly obscured by the woods.  To the west the road which passes through the town continues into the distance.

Nassitch:



Spoiler



The smell reminds you of something you haven't smelled in a long time, the blood of a Huom.  One of the lower caste Mythar warriors.



Olivia:



Spoiler



Eye scuttles across the floor of wooded area near the small stream you had decided to bath at.  The little construct sends little messages back every once in a while to you mentally, but mostly to just confirm it is still searching.  It's search of the immediate area however yields little additional information.  All you can think is that whatever that feeling was, it was a hunch about something in the town rather than out here.



Log-a-log:



Spoiler



Where are you planning on going?


----------



## Ashy (Nov 5, 2004)

Uiim, slightly preturbed that he has no idea what is going on and moreso frightened for his friends, shouts, "Sound off an' report!  Tell me what's happenin' folks!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 6, 2004)

"There's a bad smell, Nassitch says!" Kromgron calls, claping his helmet on his head and grasping his axe Bullcleaver in both hands.


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 6, 2004)

Hearing Uiim's shout, Osric drops his tools into his cart, grabs his falchion and makes his way quickly but cautiously to the gnome.

"Uiim?  What's going on?"

===========

OOC:  FYI, Osric is unarmored.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 7, 2004)

Waiting on Log-A-Log, Nassitch, Tau and Olivia


----------



## log-a-log (Nov 8, 2004)

DM:



Spoiler



sense I can see the smoke and the crows I'll slip from the caravan and head for the town cautiously I don't want to be spotted or heard if I can help it at all period.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 8, 2004)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Hearing Uiim's shout, Osric drops his tools into his cart, grabs his falchion and makes his way quickly but cautiously to the gnome.
> 
> "Uiim?  What's going on?"




The old gnome nods to the dwarf's words and then glances over to the large human, "Unknown at the moment - reports are still comin' in..."  He seems concerned, his attention stretched tighter than a lute string...


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 8, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> The old gnome nods to the dwarf's words and then glances over to the large human, "Unknown at the moment - reports are still comin' in..."  He seems concerned, his attention stretched tighter than a lute string...




Osric runs back to his cart and begins preparations for combat, listening intently for Uiim's voice and/or any nearby disruptions.

=========================

DM:  Osric will first put his lance near to his horse (which is, BTW, a jet black stallion named Seamus), basically ready to grab so he can jump on and ride out in a hurry.  If no danger presents itself immediately, he'll hastily don his breastplate, then ride out (with falchion sheathed and lance at the ready) - assuming he knows where to ride.  If not, then he'll ride back over to Uiim, ready to defend.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 8, 2004)

Log-a-log:



Spoiler



You slip off into town, unnoticed by the rest of the performing troupe.  It'll take you a couple minutes to get into town properly.



Uiim:



Spoiler



You can account for everyone except for Log-a-log and Olivia, although you know Olivia is bathing near the stream to the south.


----------



## Keia (Nov 8, 2004)

*Nassitch (male Kobold)*



			
				Uiim said:
			
		

> "Sound off an' report! Tell me what's happenin' folks!"




Nassitch kept his nose in the air, trying to identify what was going on.  He didn't want to say anything until he was certain there was real trouble.  Kimble, for his par, barked a short yip.



			
				Kromgron said:
			
		

> "There's a bad smell, Nassitch says!" Kromgron calls, claping his helmet on his head and grasping his axe Bullcleaver in both hands.




"Kromgron, I smell the blood of a Huom,"  Nassitch said to Kromgron.  Nassitch continued to sniff trying to determine the direction . . . "Someplace nearby."  

When he identified the direction, Nassitch continued to dress and equip all of his gear.  He didn't have much, but he wanted to be ready to leave.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 8, 2004)

"Log-a-log is missing!", Uiim hisses.  "Everyone, keep an eye out for him!"  The old gnome calls out, "Log!  Where are you?"


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 8, 2004)

Nassitch said:
			
		

> "Kromgron, I smell the blood of a Huom,"  Nassitch said to Kromgron.  Nassitch continued to sniff trying to determine the direction . . . "Someplace nearby."
> 
> When he identified the direction, Nassitch continued to dress and equip all of his gear.  He didn't have much, but he wanted to be ready to leave.




Nassitch:



Spoiler



From what you can tell, the scent comes from the east.  The slight wind must be carrying it as it blows westward.  When you look towards the town you can make out a small trail of smoke and a small flock of crows wheeling about.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Nov 8, 2004)

DM: 



Spoiler



Sensing that the trouble isn't close to her but rather in the town, Olivia recovers Eye and concentrate her thoughts on the town center, trying to feel the sights and the sounds of that area. After that, she walks back to camp, relatively quickly, and tells Uiim what she saw through her 'sixth sense'.

OOC: Power used: Clairvoyant sense, lasts 5 minutes, PP used: 3, PP left: 32

Also, is Olivia's inertial armor (from the necklace) active ?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2004)

"There's a Huom close!" Kromgron lets everyone know, his eyes darting about, trying to spot their foe.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 8, 2004)

Olivia said:
			
		

> DM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Olivia:



Spoiler



A sharp relief from the utter darkness to which you live within springs into your mind: Within the town center you can see a number of the townsfolk standing around the burnt remains of what must have been a house, the occasional crow flits through your sensors vision.  However, due to the crowd you cannot make out exactly what they are gathered around but it seems to be on the ground in front of what used to be the entrance to the house.  Some people are covering their mouths, and children are being kept away from whatever it is.  Very little is being said, although there is a nervous murmer that seems to pass from person to person.  As you watch a man calls out to the people, it is Livius, one of the miners, he moves to the center of the gathering.  "Who has done such a thing?"  His voice trembles with a tenor of fear but then bolsters, "nay, it does not matter.  We are..."

His voice trails off and the image shudders and twists away, leaving a sharp negative shadow within your mind.  A sense of longing for the sight again seeps into you, but it is gone again into the recesses of your mind.

As you make your way into the camp, you can hear Uiim shouting orders to everyone, trying to figure out what is going on, the rustle of armor and the neigh of Seamus tells you that Osric is readying himself.









*OOC:*


No, you have to activate the Inertial Armor.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Olivia*

Olivia strides back into camp. Walking more quickly than usual, she stumbles on a small rock and almost falls down. She recovers and moves quickly toward Uiim. "Uiim! Something happened in town, I _saw_ it. One of the buildings was burned to the ground and ... there was something else, I couldn't see very well. The villagers appeared horrified by it. I think someone was killed."


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 8, 2004)

Upon hearing Kromgron's report of the huom, Osric quickly calls to the nearest person to come help him finish donning his armor.


----------



## log-a-log (Nov 8, 2004)

DM:



Spoiler



alright when I get into town I'm going to look around quite and unseen scouting out everything that I can find and whats going on. I repeat I have no wish to be heard or seen and will do almost anything to avoid it.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 9, 2004)

log-a-log said:
			
		

> DM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Log-a-log:



Spoiler



As you pass the first rows of trees you can begin to hear the murmer of a crowd and smell a bit of smoke.  As you approach the edge of the few trees there is a bit of of a gap between them and some smaller buildings, more like shacks cobbled together.  As you move further forward, dashing from shadow to shadow you make your to the edge of a cart which is resting against one of the shacks.  Peeking out you can see a large crowd of people gathered in a semi-circle beyond which lie the charred remains of a house, the smell of burnt wood and ash makes your nose tingle and your eyes water a bit.  You don't think you can get any closer without being seen.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 9, 2004)

"There is smoke coming from the village and crows moving above." reports Tau, just before Olivia returns to give her much more detailed picture of events.  Tau grabs his pack and his jacket, ready to go where ever their leader might lead.


----------



## log-a-log (Nov 9, 2004)

DM:



Spoiler



alright if I can't tell whats going on from this distance or can't see who or what might have caused the fire then I'll try to circle around ether get closer or find a diffrent point of view. Still remaining hidden and silent.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Layonarai Leafrunner - Female Elf Spirit Shaman 5*

Layonarai checks her gear and wonders if the group just arrived last night or if she has done any shows here.

"I am ready to assist, Uiim"


----------



## Ashy (Nov 10, 2004)

Uiim appears taken aback at this new news, but quickly recovers.  "Everyone, prepare for battle and into the wagons!"  He leaps into the driver's seat and as soon as everyone is ready, snaps the reins, sending the horses flying....


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 10, 2004)

Osric quickly ties Feargal's lead to the back of one of the other wagons.  "Don't you lose my cart now," he says jokingly, stroking its nose.

He grabs his lance and jumps onto Seamus' back.  Riding alongside Uiim for a moment he says, "I'll ride up ahead a bit - don't be late!"  He winks at the old gnome and with a spirited "HYAH!"  Seamus surges forward toward the smoke.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 10, 2004)

"Don't stray too far ahead!  We don't need to get seperated!!" Uiim yells back to Osric...


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 10, 2004)

Tau hops into the back of the wagon, eager to find out what is going on.  He wished he had a horse so that he could join Osric.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 10, 2004)

Log-a-log:



Spoiler



As you circle around, none in the town seem to notice you, you dash behind a shack and then circle forward.  Crouching behind a pile of discarded lumber you can make out what looks to be the corpse of a Huom, however it is horribly disfigured by some sort of burn and a leering grimace shakes your nerves.  As you back away, you stumble upon a small board which clatters to the ground, however despite the noise none of those circled about the corpse notice you as Osric gallops into town.  Although once one of the carriages manned by Uiim shudders into view, you notice that Tau picks you out from a distance.



Everyone:

As Osric rides into the town, passing the short crop of trees and the few shacks, lance ready, he nearly tramples into a mob of people near the center of town, followed by the rest of the troupe.  They are milling about in a half-circle, on the far side is the charred remains of what used to be the only true house within this town.  Many of them fall back at the brazen arrival of the mounted warrior, and you can make out what seems to be the corpse of a Huom.   However, the thing is horribly disfigured by some sort of burn and the grimace upon it's face shakes your very nerves.

The biting smell of the charred wood stings your noses and eyes, but the image of the corpse is the most disturbing.

Nassitch:



Spoiler



You can make out that the scent that startled him is even more keenly disturbing, in that it was not a living Huom but the acrid stench of death mingled together.



Tau:



Spoiler



You notice Log-a-log standing among piles of discared lumber off beyond the charred house, next to a shack, he seems in perfectly fine shape, although a bit startled.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 10, 2004)

*Kromgron, already on the step of the wagon, steps up and holds on for dear life.  Holding Bullcleaver in one hand, he grasps the crystal rod strapped to the handle and _pushes_ it with his mind, drawing out a heavy sphere of iron from his backpack with the other.*

DM - 



Spoiler



Activating dorje of _offensive precognition_, gaining +1 to attack rolls, drawing orc shotput.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 10, 2004)

As the wagon rolls into town, Tau steps deftly off before it comes to rest and moves directly into the center of the crowd hoping that there will be some evidence of what happened remaining at the grisly scene. As he notices log he winks, keeping the knowledge of his location to himself, glad to have an extra set of hidden eyes watching his back.

Once he reaches the body of the Huom he will look around for evidence of what happened and any abberant tracks that lead to or from the area.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 10, 2004)

Isida:



Spoiler



Did you miss my prior post as I noticed they were pretty close together, or are you going on that information for your actions?



Everyone:

It dawns upon you that this was the house of the Huom master of this village, the overseer so to speak, and you can only surmise that this corpse is that of the overseer.

As Tau advances, the crowd parts for him, letting him close to the Huom.

Tau:



Spoiler



You can't make out very much in your examination, the firm beaten earth and the many footprints from the gathered crowd either hiding any trail left by whoever had done this or there was no trail to be made.


----------



## log-a-log (Nov 10, 2004)

tau:



Spoiler



As you galnce and see me I give you a nod and a quick grin.





DM:



Spoiler



When tau sees me and winks I'll head back out and go to scout around the town and surrounding area looking for hints of what might have happened still remaining hidden and silent.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 10, 2004)

Uiim brings the horses to an abrupt halt, but not such that the horses will be harmed.  He steps off and takes in the scene, his mind immediately springing to work.  He turns to the crowd - "Everyone - stay back!  We need a little room to see what has happened here!"

He then turns to his crew.  "Osric - make sure no one leaves or enters the immediate area - if the culprit is still here, we don't want them leaving.  Tau, check the area for tr-" Uiim looks up to see that Tau is still checking for tracks and signs and he shrugs sheepishly, "I see, well keep doing that, then..."

He looks to the others and speaks quickly.  "Kromgron, you help Osric.  Olivia and Layonarai, begin talking to these folk and see what you can find out about what happened here - if you hear of someone who did it, or who confesses, call Kromgron and Osric immediately.  Nassitch, you and Kimble look around and see if you can see any clues to what happened here.  Everyone - keep an eye out for Log - he's still missing...  Oh, and Olivia, ask those to whom you speak if they have seen someone matching Log's description."

The old gnome looks terribly worried.  "Once the Mythar find out about this, there'll be hell to pay..."


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 11, 2004)

Osric pulls his lance up from the ready position and leans it against his shoulder.  He then guides Seamus back behind the crowd, staying about two or three (horse) lengths away so as to keep a good watch on them.

He shouts, "Everyone remain calm, and please stay where you are."  [OOC:  Intimidate +9; not intimidating to scare them, just to convey a strong sense of authority so everyone stays put.]

"Kromgron, I'll take this side, you take that side."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 11, 2004)

"Right," the dwarf says, and goes where Osric directed, eyes open for anything unusual.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Nov 12, 2004)

Olivia looks concerned. She approaches Uiim. “I can do more than just question them, given time. A murder shifts the patterns of Fate immensely. If this is where he was killed, I could try to reach out and _see_ the murder. This would take at least an hour however. Does it look like he was dragged here for all to see or killed on the spot?” She ponders what she just said and asks another question to Uiim, speaking with a low voice. “But I’m not sure hanging here, acting like the authority figures, is the best idea. What do you plan to do with the culprit, should we capture him or her? Invite him into your group? And what about the rest of them? They are all in danger. Should we tell them to leave their village and join the resistance?”

DM - 



Spoiler



Arrgghh, I've just noticed the _1 hour_ manifesting time for Sensitivity to Psychic Impressions. Also, Olivia asks Eye to try to spot Livius, if it can.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 12, 2004)

Tau continues to search the area, seeing that the others have begun to appraoch the crowd.  He hopes that among the debris of the burnt building there might be more clues about what happened, particularly tracks.


----------



## Keia (Nov 14, 2004)

*Nassitch (Kobold)*

"Dead Huom . . . that's the smell.  Bleack," Nassitch commented.



			
				Uiim said:
			
		

> ". . . Nassitch, you and Kimble look around and see if you can see any clues to what happened here."




"Okay, Uiim,"  Nassitch replied. "C'mon Kimble, let's go look for clues.  If we're good they may even give us a snack!"

Nassitch and Kimble strike out on a perimeter search, looking for clues.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 15, 2004)

The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> Olivia looks concerned. She approaches Uiim. “I can do more than just question them, given time. A murder shifts the patterns of Fate immensely. If this is where he was killed, I could try to reach out and _see_ the murder. This would take at least an hour however. Does it look like he was dragged here for all to see or killed on the spot?” She ponders what she just said and asks another question to Uiim, speaking with a low voice. “But I’m not sure hanging here, acting like the authority figures, is the best idea. What do you plan to do with the culprit, should we capture him or her? Invite him into your group? And what about the rest of them? They are all in danger. Should we tell them to leave their village and join the resistance?”




The old gnome looks to Olivia, his face pinched with stress and worry.  "We are protecting these folk, Olivia.  What do you think that the Mythar will do when they arrive - the death of a Huom resonates across the entire race, I assure you.  They will be here soon.  It will be best if we can offer them a plausible explanation, or else they will *begin* by splitting open the minds of all these poor people in order to find the killer.

It will get worse from there.

But the Mythar are lazy, Olivia.  If we can offer them an explanation of what happened here, they might only question us, and leave the others be."

Uiim sighs, trying to take the harsh edge from his voice.  He speaks gently, apologetically, "Thank you, Olivia, for offering to look back and see what happened here.  I may well take you up on that offer in a moment, but first we need to make sure that no one here is responsible as well as contain the crowd."


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 15, 2004)

A restless hush falls amongst the crowd, bowing to the presence of an authority figure, like they have their entire lives.  That is, except for one woman who has seen many years muscles her way through the crowd to the front, "who do ye all think you are?"  Her tone accusing everyone present, "bringing this down upon us, you all know right well what will happen once the Mythar find out about this."  She is cut short by a buxom girl who comes up behind her, placing an arm on her shoulder.  "Cherai, it's okay, we don't need to be causing any more trouble than there already is.  Come now, we shouldn't be standing around when these men are going to be dealing with it."

The girl begins to walk the woman away from the crowd when a ripple of murmers surge through the crowd, "has anyone seen Cantus?"  "Haven't seen him."  "Think he did this?"  "Couldn't be."  The murmers continue but the old woman turns back to the crowd, "it very surely could have been that boy, he was tainted I say!"  Her voice shaking as her volume raises, however she is drowned out by the growing well of noise from the crowd, and she is pulled into one of the shacks by the girl.  A lad runs off, apparently to check the house where Cantus lives, in a minute he's back, out of breath and noticeably paler, "he ain't there... and Madgie..."  Seemingly traumatized he stops, shaking his head.

A miner by the name of Livius steps forward from the crowd, "if'n he killed the Huom he's done us a service.  But what is it you say of his mother?"  The boy turns towards Livius, "she's dead... her...stomach, it's all ripped apart."

Tau:



Spoiler



Despite your lack of experience dealing with charred embers of houses, you do notice an odd filmy residue on some of the less destroyed beams.  Examining it closer, it's not oil or anything along those lines but you have no idea what it could be.  Otherwise though you do not make out any footprints, the floorboards having been reduced to ash, and no one was seemingly moving around within the remains.



Log-a-Log:



Spoiler



Scouting around town you basically come to the conclusion that most of the townsfolk are gathered near the burnt house.  You don't really encounter anything out of the ordinary.



Nassitch:



Spoiler



As you begin circumnavigating the crowd of people, you can make out that most of the people are restless and ill-at-ease with the authoritarian presence of Osric, Uiim and the rest of the troupe.  On the ground though it seems like any sort of tracks were obscured by the mass movement of the crowd.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 16, 2004)

After he has finished a thurough investigation, Tau returns to Uiim to make his report, "Not much let in there, no signs that point to anyone have been left after such an intense fire.  There was something on the wooden beams, but I have no idea what it is." He stops as everyone in the crowd is now speaking.  When the boy lets out what he has seen, Tau asks the young man to show him to the house, outside of which Tau will start looking for tracks.


----------



## Keia (Nov 16, 2004)

*Nassitch (Kobold)*

Nassitch meandered through the perimeter of the small village, calling to Kimble on occasion.  At other times Kimble would sniff at something and Nassitch would come running to see if he had found anything.  

Disheartened, Nassitch came with Kimble to report to Uiim.  "No tracks-es can be found that weren't all messied up with the people's walking here and about.  Too much commotion for finding clues . . . did find a rabbit hole though," Nassitch explained.

After a growl from Kimble, Nassitch explained further, "Well, Kimble found it first he did, I made sures that's what it was."


----------



## Ashy (Nov 16, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> A restless hush falls amongst the crowd, bowing to the presence of an authority figure, like they have their entire lives.  That is, except for one woman who has seen many years muscles her way through the crowd to the front, "who do ye all think you are?"  Her tone accusing everyone present, "bringing this down upon us, you all know right well what will happen once the Mythar find out about this."  She is cut short by a buxom girl who comes up behind her, placing an arm on her shoulder.  "Cherai, it's okay, we don't need to be causing any more trouble than there already is.  Come now, we shouldn't be standing around when these men are going to be dealing with it."
> 
> The girl begins to walk the woman away from the crowd when a ripple of murmers surge through the crowd, "has anyone seen Cantus?"  "Haven't seen him."  "Think he did this?"  "Couldn't be."  The murmers continue but the old woman turns back to the crowd, "it very surely could have been that boy, he was tainted I say!"  Her voice shaking as her volume raises, however she is drowned out by the growing well of noise from the crowd, and she is pulled into one of the shacks by the girl.  A lad runs off, apparently to check the house where Cantus lives, in a minute he's back, out of breath and noticeably paler, "he ain't there... and Madgie..."  Seemingly traumatized he stops, shaking his head.
> 
> A miner by the name of Livius steps forward from the crowd, "if'n he killed the Huom he's done us a service.  But what is it you say of his mother?"  The boy turns towards Livius, "she's dead... her...stomach, it's all ripped apart."




Uiim runs his hand over his bald head and tries to be nice, but those of you that know him know that he truly dislikes repeating himself, particullarly when there is not much time to explain in the first place.  Nevertheless, the old gnome turns and addresses the gathered throng.

"One and all.  We not do presume to hold any authority in this scenario, but by acting with some decisiveness, we are hopefully shielding all of you from any form of backlash from the Mythar.  We know well the way *they* work and the way *they* think; we know that once *they* arrive they will want an explanation.  If a plausible one is not given, *they* will begin breaking into your minds, digging out the information they desire in a most...unpleasant manner."

"We hope to provide this answer to them for you, thus absolving you of any responsibility."

"However, we need to know what you know to make this happen, so please help us help you and tell us what you feel we should know.  Please, tell us more about this Cantus and his mother; please tell us why you thought he might be involved in the death of this Huom."

The old gnome can only hope that his words do not fall on deaf ears.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 16, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> After he has finished a thurough investigation, Tau returns to Uiim to make his report, "Not much let in there, no signs that point to anyone have been left after such an intense fire.  There was something on the wooden beams, but I have no idea what it is." He stops as everyone in the crowd is now speaking.  When the boy lets out what he has seen, Tau asks the young man to show him to the house, outside of which Tau will start looking for tracks.




Uiim looks from the crowd to the tracker, his brow furrowed.  "What do you mean, Tau?  Do you mean there was something on the beams during the fire, or that there was something left upon the beams in the wake of the fire?"

Once Tau moves over to begin looking for tracks, Uiim again pleads with the gathered throng.  "Please remain here for the moment, and allow this good and true tracker the chance to discover any possible trails!"


----------



## log-a-log (Nov 16, 2004)

DM:



Spoiler



Alright if I can't find any one lerking arund or some signs of people trying to escape. Then I guess I'll head back and if I heard the girl then I'll try to get into cactus's house or just to get to talk to tau being unseen whether that is getting his attention or what ever.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 16, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Nassitch meandered through the perimeter of the small village, calling to Kimble on occasion.  At other times Kimble would sniff at something and Nassitch would come running to see if he had found anything.
> 
> Disheartened, Nassitch came with Kimble to report to Uiim.  "No tracks-es can be ofund that weren't all messied up with the people's walking here and about.  Too much commotion for finding clues . . . did find a rabbit hole though," Nassitch explained.
> 
> After a growl from Kimble, Nassitch explained further, "Well, Kimble found it first he did, I made sures that's what it was."




Uiim nods at both, smiling a tense smile.  "Thank you lads, thank you!"  The old gnome starts to turn away but suddenly turns back to the kobold and the dog.  "Nassitch, can you move about the crowd and describe log to the folk, and ask if any have seen him this morning?"  Uiim has a hopeful look upon his features.


----------



## log-a-log (Nov 16, 2004)

DM:



Spoiler



Alright if I can't do that then I had better make my apperance to uiimy so as not to worry him but I would prefer to stay hidden or for only uiim to know that I am safe maybe throw him a message like one of my signet rings or a dagger that he knows that I own. At his feet that is  That is only if I am 100% sure that the murder escaped I mean I want to range far and wide


----------



## Keia (Nov 16, 2004)

*Nassitch (male Kobold)  Ranger/Egoist 2/3*



			
				Uiim said:
			
		

> "Nassitch, can you move about the crowd and describe log to the folk, and ask if any have seen him this morning?"




"Sures I can," Nassitch replied.  Nassitch raised his arm up, hand level to the ground, "He kinda looks like about this tall, with a cloak . . . and . . . um . . . a cloak.  And . . . um, browns and greens, uh,  a halfling . . . kinda round in the face, unless of courses all halflings are rounded of the face.  And he grins . . . ummm . . . ."

Nassitch paused and looked at Kimble, who looked back at him and cocked his head to one side.  "Kimble, what do you say we go an' finds Logs, huh?"

With a sharp bark Kimble and Nassitch started looking around and sniffing at the air, trying to pick up a trail on Log-a-log.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 16, 2004)

Uiim nods, grimacing inwardly, "Thank you, lads..."


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 17, 2004)

The boy nods his head feebly to Tau, then begins to walk off through the town in the direction he had ran a moment ago.  Giving a nod of recognition to Uiim, Tau follows the lad off through the town.

Many of the people remain hushed, although a woman probably in her twenties steps forward, you notice that she was one of many who dragged you into the revelry of dance last night, "Cantus was about my age, he lived with his mother.  He was often very sick, and some said that he wasn't really human.  But really I just think they were being mean, the poor boy..."  She breaks down in tears and is comforted by one of the miners, one of her brothers, and one of the drummers.

He looks to Uiim, his eyes as hard as the crystal he mines, "Magdie was a good woman, she took care of her son, and served as a healer of sorts.  Although she never could do anything to heal the sickness in her Cantus' soul.  We did not want to bring this down upon ourselves, we lead a feeble life, but at least we live.  Now, who knows what will happen, we can't stay..."  He is interrupted by Livius, "We're the start of a revolution boy!  We don't need to be afraid anymore, the Mythar won't know who dun it, cause we don't know ourselves.  We can only say that one of ours is missing and that means they'll think it's him."  The woman cries out with a shattered rage weeping of sorrow, "Cantus would never do something so horrible as this... he's just misunderstood."  She collapses back upon her brothers shoulder.  Clearly these are troubled people.

Tau:



Spoiler



As you come out the shanty you can smell a vile sharpness coming from inside.  Looking inside your stomach turns at the horror, a woman probably in her mid-years lies sprawled upon a bed, naked and ravaged, her stomach torn open with a viciousness that you've never seen before.  Taking your eyes off of the horrid scene you examine the outside a bit more, hoping that concentrating on searching the area will get the daunting image from your head.  You can see the scuff marks from where the young lad had presumably run to and from the shack and another set of lighter scuffs leading towards the center of town, but you can't really get a good idea of how long they've been there or much else about them.



Log-a-Log:



Spoiler



You aren't in earshot of Uiim, nor can you see him at the moment, as you are still scouting around a bit.  Although you did hear raised voices come from the center.  You notice Tau moving through the town towards a shack, he is following a young lad who looks quite shaken.



Nassitch:



Spoiler



Sniffing around a bit, you quickly pick up the familiar smell of Log-a-log, something along the lines of cooking spices and oiled leather.  He seems to have been around a pile of discarded lumber on the far side, examining it a bit closer you can tell that one of the boards was knocked over recently.  Following his scent you begin to circumnavigate the town, seems he was scoping things out.  The trail is quite recent.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 17, 2004)

DM: 



Spoiler



Not used to being the one to do all the investigatory work, Tau will thank the boy for leading him here and ask him to make sure no one else enters the building. If he spots log-a-log again he will point towards the building where the boy is standing watch.  Later he will return to Uiim and relate the scene and ask for some help in searching the building for clues.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 17, 2004)

*Layonarai Leafrunner - Female Elf Spirit Shaman 5*

The elven woman sticks close to Uiim, not sure what she can do to help.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 17, 2004)

Uiim listens to the words of the prople before him and his face clouds.  _This was not at all the way things should be_, he thought to himself, _the revolution is not ready to begin...I am not ready for it to begin either...I am so ill-prepared still._

The old gnome holds out his hands, palms outward and speaks calmly.  "Now, now, my good folk.  I may not know much, but I do know one thing.  The word 'revolution', if spoken within ear-shot, or thought-shot, for that matter, of a single Mythar will bring far more than mind-probing down upon you.  You will all be imprisoned and tortured, or worse, within the blink of an eye.  You will be beyond the help of any should that happen..."

Uiim pauses and lets his words hang in the air for a moment or two; he only hopes that the weight of those words penetrates the work- and oppression-numbed minds of those before him.  He sighs, and then continues.

"I thank you for your words and for remaining calm.  I ask that you each return to your homes now.  If we have further need, we will contact you seperately.  I would advise that you return to your daily routines as soon as possible.  When they arrive, the Mythar will no doubt look kinder upon the maintenance of order and design than chaos and lack of direction.  I ask that you do these things for yourself, not for my sake or the sake of my companions...  Should any of you have anything to add that you feel we need know, please tell me now."

The old gnome looks up to Layonarai and smiles a wan smile, patting her hand gently, as would a grandfather pat the hand of a cherished granddaughter.


----------



## log-a-log (Nov 17, 2004)

DM:



Spoiler



alright then. I will continue to search around circling in a wider and wider circle until I can find a sign of a fleeing person. if say after about 100ft then and I find nothing then I'll head back to the town to make a report.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Nov 18, 2004)

*Olivia*

Olivia whispers to Uiim. "We will do as you wish, Uiim, but we have to be cautious. These people are agitated and we now hear of another murder. This time, it isn't on one of those foul Mythars. One of us should go see what happened to this poor woman. Somehow, I don't think the same person killed both the Huom and this Madgie."

With that, she leaves the gnome's side and approaches Litvius, the woman and her brothers. "Please, tell me more of this Madgie and her son. Did the Mythar who lead this place had any meetings with her? Or, perhaps a reason to hate her? And, what about Cantus? If some say he wasn't wholly human, did you knew him a father?" Her head turns to the miner, Litvius. "And you, Litvius, what makes you so bold all the sudden? When you first saw it dead, you weren't so confident, now weren't you? What makes you think you can succeed where your forefathers fell?"


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

Uiim wonders how Olivia's warning to him to be careful and her current line of intense questioning go together, but he merely shrugs mentally for now and listens.  He hopes to learn something from any responses which she might illicit...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 18, 2004)

*Kromgron comes back over to Ulim, his bearded face concerned.*

"What do you want me to do Ulim?" he asks, sounding a bit nervous.  Crying woman always made him nervous.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

Uiim looks from Olivia to the dwarf and the stress is obvious on his face for a heartbeat, then it is gone, replaced with the old gnome's usual stoic demeanor.  "Just stay close for now and keep your eyes open for any trouble, Kromgron."  He pats his friend on the shoulder, "I dislike the waiting as well, my friend, be stalwart of heart and spirit."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Layonarai Leafrunner - Female Elf Spirit Shaman 5*

Not sure how she can help, the elven woman decides to check for the existence of spirits in the area. So, she begins to concentrate on detecting them.


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 18, 2004)

As the townspeople disperse, Osric leads Seamus in a wide circle around the general area, trying to ensure order and keep people out of the two areas under investigation.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

Uiim nods, a slight smile creeping onto his lips.  _'They are doing well, this little team that has been built'_, he thinks to himself, _'This was a good test for them...for what is to come.  If only we can get through this unscathed...'_


----------



## Keia (Nov 18, 2004)

*Nassitch (male Kobold)  Ranger/Egoist 2/3*

"Hmmm, da hmmm, hmmm,"  Nassitch hummed as he searched.  "He's been here recent-like, Kimble.  Kinda smells like my gravy that went missin' last night.  Let's keep followin', boy."

Nassitch and Kimble continued their search for Log around the perimeter folling his trail.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 19, 2004)

Log-a-Log:



Spoiler



You circle out farther, but really don't see anyone.  As you return to the center, you notice that most of the people are trickling out of the square, returning to their shacks.



Layonarai:



Spoiler



As you begin to delve into the spirit world you recoil instinctively from the corpse of the Huom and the charred remains of the house.  A vitriolic blot of taint seeps into the land around those things.  It stirs in you memories forgotten, dark mysteries which your people fought long ago to keep at bay.  You know whatever did this is no longer a natural creature, even the Mythar shy from such vile practices.  It frightens you.



As the crowd disperses and Olivia begins to question the girl, her brother and Livius, the restless quiet is broken with a shrill cry from Layonarai.  She falls back onto Uiim, clutching at the old gnome like a frightened child.  Her limbs shake and she seems cold to the touch.









*OOC:*


It's Livius


----------



## Ashy (Nov 19, 2004)

OOC: Does Uiim have ANY idea what happened, 'cause I sure don't....


----------



## log-a-log (Nov 19, 2004)

DM:



Spoiler



Alright if I can hear her cry out then I will rush to the center  right next to Uiim.Don't worry about remaining hidden. But I would like to try to at least remain in the shadows unitl I have to move out. Also if I hear the scream then I will be observing all the people to see if any are trying to flee the area or look suspicios such as staring blankly or wicked grins and so forth. I'm excpecting you to tell me when every one can see me.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 19, 2004)

Uiim:



Spoiler



From what you can gather, you've never seen Layonarai react this way to anything before.  Although when she grew quiet you assumed she was reaching out to view the spirit world, whatever frightened her must have been related to that.



Log-a-Log:



Spoiler



When you hear Layonarai scream you rush past a few shacks and barrel your way into the town center, where she clutches to Uiim like a frightened child.  From what you saw on your way in, everyone was as startled by her cry as you were.



Log-a-log barrels into the town center from seemingly out of nowhere, who knows where he's been, but he looks fine enough.  A look of concern creases his face, most likely Layonarai's scream drew him close.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 19, 2004)

As Uiim opens his mouth to ask Layonarai what is wrong, Log appears as if out of nowhere.  The gnome closes his mouth, his brows knit in confusion and then he finally speaks, "Log, Layonarai - are you two alright!  What in blue blazes is happening here?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Layonarai Leafrunner - Female Elf Spirit Shaman 5*

The beautiful elven maiden slowly gains control of her sanity and turns to Uiim. She points at the house and then the dead Huom. "The house ... the Huom ... very dark. What did this is very bad. Not natural. At least it no longer is natural. Dark taint. Evil of evils. Locked away. Yet not. Must be ..." She just starts sobbing and turns her head toward Uiim's chest. Her muffled voice can be heard by those close by. "Make it stop! Make it go away."


----------



## Ashy (Nov 20, 2004)

Uiim is more confused now than we was only moments ago...

He mentally grapples with what he has just been told, and yet still tries to comfort the elf lass in his arms.  "Shush now, lass, shush.  It is not here now-"

Uiim's blood runs cold.

"---Or is it?"


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 20, 2004)

Uiim:



Spoiler



Layonarai's desperate pleas chill your blood, something about all of this rekindles a story that you heard as a child.  It was told that during the Mythar invasion a human tapped into an ancient font of power to spurn the invaders from his home; this power sprung from a well so ancient and deep that none knew what it was, all they knew was the torment it wrought upon all those who wielded it, and the horrors they perpetrated.  It took some of the greatest minds within the Mythar forces to destroy this tainted man, and the dark legacy which has sprung from it is whispered in hushed tones within their hierarchy.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 20, 2004)

"What is it Ulim?  Want me to go check it out?" Kromgron asks, shifting nervously on his feet again.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 20, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "What is it Ulim?  Want me to go check it out?" Kromgron asks, shifting nervously on his feet again.




The old gnome looks like he has seen a ghost - all the color and emotion have drained from his face.  He looks at the dwarf and on his face is a look crafted from equal parts terror and hope.

It is, needless to say, a very strange expression.

Finally, he manages to speak, "Th...there's not going to be anything to find...now, I think, Kromgron.  L...let's get everyone together - we need to talk.  Gather everyone back at the wagons - er - everyone gather back at the wagons, rather."

It is obvious that the old gnome is not his usual, collective self.  He helps Layonarai back to the wagon; as he goes, he calls over his shoulder, "Log, might you help an ol' gnome here?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 20, 2004)

Tau returns from the hut having found little else in his search.  Seeing everyone gathered around Layonarai and Uiim he moves in and listens to the conversation.  As Uiim motions for Log's help he nods to his stealthy companion taking up a position on the other side of the gnome ready to lend a hand as well.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 20, 2004)

Uiim gratefully accepts Tau's help.  "Thank you, lad - just get her arm, there you go...  That should do it now..."  Together, they lead her to the wagons and make her as comfortable as possible.

Once everyone has gathered, Uiim makes sure that they are alone and then tells them of the things which he recalled after hearing Layonarai's words (OOC: see spoiler in post 137).  He asks if anyone has ever heard of anything similiar, or if anyone possesses any powers of items which might allow them to search for such a creature.  He waits for their replies, nodding as each person speaks.

When all are finished, he then looks to Log.  "Please explain to me what happened to you this morning, if you can."  His tone holds an edge of disappointment and yet anger, much like a scolding father to a naughty son...


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 20, 2004)

"Mythar will likely be here soon," Osric says to Uiim.  "How do you suggest we explain this new wrinkle - or do we stay here at all?"

He remains mounted, keeping a wary eye on their immediate surroundings.


----------



## log-a-log (Nov 21, 2004)

DM:



Spoiler



if I know anything then I will try telling it like I know. I figure I might have heard something but I don't know. If not then just forget these.



Well its not my fault you are are slow in responding. I was just making my rounds trying to help and get a little breakfast when I noticed some smoke over the trees I decided to take a look at what was happening sorry for not telling anyone but when it comes to smoke and a town I had to see if I could help anyone. Well I got there before you and had a look around no one seeing me except tau. But I guess he decided not to tell youy. Anywho after I saw you had it all under control I decided to scout the area looking for the culprit. I circled for about 100 feet and found nothing so I was heading back to report and heard the scream so came as fast as I could and thats the full truth.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 21, 2004)

Uiim nods at Osric's words but does not respond right away, instead he looks Log full in the face and listens to his explanation closely.  Once Log is finished, Uiim takes a deep breath and replies quietly.

"Log, I appreciate your concern both for what happened here and this group.  I also appreciate your incentive and desire to be proactive in finding the culprit.  However, you put this group-" the old gnome waves his hand towards the gathered throng, "at a severe, and in another - different - situation, possibly lethal disadvantage.  I would hope that in the future, you will at least be so considerate of those who depend on you as to let at least one of us know where you are and what you are up to...  If you would have been hurt or captured whilst you were invisible, we would have never known it and thus, would have never been able to help you."

Uiim runs his hand over his bald head and rubs his right temple for a moment.  "I hope there will be no further need to discuss this issue again."  He lets his words fall flat, like an arrow-striken dove.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 21, 2004)

*Kromgron looks at the others, and then quickly changes the mood.  No one would cross Ulim after him saying something like that.*

"I've never heard of something like that... but I think we best leave before they get here.  We want to lead them away from here," Kromgron offers.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 22, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Kromgron looks at the others, and then quickly changes the mood.  No one would cross Ulim after him saying something like that.*
> 
> "I've never heard of something like that... but I think we best leave before they get here.  We want to lead them away from here," Kromgron offers.




Uiim looks to the dwarf, "Lead who away, Kromgron?  The Mythar or this...this...thing?"


----------



## The Rolling Man (Nov 23, 2004)

*Olivia*

Olivia's face darkens as she hears the plea of Layonarai followed by Uiim tale of the tainted human. She abandons the questioning of the villagers to approach their gnome leader once more. She whispers to him. "A dark an ancient spirit? This can't be good. Could this boy, Cantus, be the one calling this entity? Anyway, I think we might have found our culprit. If such a thing is trying to break free of some sort of confinement, we should try to find some way to prevent this." Olivia returns to her wagon and finds one of her crystal ball, the one attuned to her psychic abilities. She concentrates on it and tries to find out more information on this tainted ancient power.

DM: 



Spoiler



Olivia is using her _Crystal Ball of Wonderment_ to make an untrained knowledge check (arcana?)


----------



## Ashy (Nov 23, 2004)

While waiting for Uiim to reply, the old gnome turns to listen to Olivia.  He nods as she postulates as to the source of the murders and the possible actions of the dark entity.  As she retreives her crystal ball, he adds, "Perhaps you could also check-" he indicates with the crystal ball by pointing with his chin, "at each of our two sites as well?  Might you be able to get a better reading actually at the spot where the deed was done?"

He then looks to the kobold, "Nassitch, perhaps you should double check the scenes as well - I know Tau checked, but another set of eyes-" Uiim looks to Kimble, "and an extra nose could do no harm..."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 23, 2004)

"The Mythar.  If we lead them away... I mean, er... Ah, I don't know," Kromgron stumbles to a halt uncertainly.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 23, 2004)

Despite the seriousness of this morning's events, the gnome cannot help but to chuckle at the dwarf...  He claps him on the back, looking from him to Osric.  "Let us make ready to leave, as soon as Olivia, Nassitch and Kimble are done.  We have an appointment to keep, after all."

Uiim helps get everyone moving and making preparations to leave and then sits and composes a quick letter, detailing all that is known about the situation to this point.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 23, 2004)

With Uiim looking a bit more stable on his legs, Tau accompanies Nassitch and Kimble to the site of the massacre of the old woman.  He waits outside if they choose to go in, not really wanting to see that sight ever again.


----------



## Keia (Nov 23, 2004)

*Nassitch (Kobold)*



			
				Uiim said:
			
		

> He then looks to the kobold, "Nassitch, perhaps you should double check the scenes as well - I know Tau checked, but another set of eyes-" Uiim looks to Kimble, "and an extra nose could do no harm..."




"Oooo-kay,"  Nassitch said, turning it into a long two syllable word.  He glanced left and right, then asked, "Isn't that where the scary gross stuff happened?  Are you certain it's all gone-gone and won't get poor Kimble any trouble.  I'd hate for something to happen to m . . . him."

Regardless of the response (unless its yes you're going to be eaten), Nassitch will give confident words of encouragement to Kimble (and himself) and head over to take a sniff around.  _'Might not be a bad idea to get a whiff of whatever happened,'_ Nassitch thought, _'that way I can been long long gone if I smell it again!'_


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 24, 2004)

> "Let us make ready to leave, as soon as Olivia, Nassitch and Kimble are done. We have an appointment to keep, after all."




Osric nods, then wheels Seamus around over to the carts and begins securing gear.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 25, 2004)

Olivia:



Spoiler



As you invoke the powers of the crystal, a scene and your are subsumed as if behind another's eyes, blurred as if viewed from underwater, but it jumps from image to image, as if time was barreling forward haphazardly.  _Flicker of torch along roughened stone, *drip drip* red water, hand reach out, press into the wall, support, tired.  You gasp, sharp pains stitch your sides.  Darkness over unending stairs.  Circular stone seal, runes.  Pick comes down.  Sparks, pain.  Golden black energy fountains upwards._  The image fades in your mind, you can still feel the pains in your side like a ghostly-wound, and your breathes slow from labored gasps, back to normal.  You remember it as if it had been you, but whatever it was, it had little to do with the crystal ball in your hands.  A shard of another time perhaps, past or future you don't know.









*OOC:*


Using Sensitivity to Psychic Impressions at the two scenes would be a good idea, and is what Uiim should have referred to.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 25, 2004)

Nassitch:



Spoiler



As you approach the shack, Kimble growls and your nose is pained by the acridness of blood.  You can tell whatever occurred here, was a truly wretched act.  Pushing the door open, you recoil for a moment at the sight.  A woman in her middle years, naked, lies sprawled across a bed, her stomach is rent open as if something had burst from within.  The entire scene wreaks of bile and blood, but there is sparingly little anywhere to actually be seen.  Kimble remains outside with Tau.  As you examine the interior of the shack closer you quickly notice that there are spaces where a persons belongings should have been, but they were removed haphazardly, like someone had been in a rush to leave, it must have been a few hours ago at least.  There are however signs that there were at least three people in here at some point, however there was no forced entry, no visible violence as the room seems in relative order.  You can pick out the scent of a Huom, probably the one who now lies dead, mixed amongst the scent of the woman, but you can't fully discern the third smell, it eludes you for some reason, like something that was oiled would slip from your fingers.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 25, 2004)

Uiim:



Spoiler



Who exactly is the letter for? And what exactly is in it? Just so I know.


----------



## Keia (Nov 26, 2004)

*Nassitch (Kobold)*

Nassitch cautiously approached the shack.  From a distance away he encountered a smell that he didn’t like . . . Kimble didn’t like it either and growled in annoyance.

“Easy, Kimble,” Nassitch said quietly, “You stay here with Tau and keep him safe . . . I’ll have a sniff around in there.  You come if I call, you hear, boy?”

Nassitch then smiled bravely and entered the shack, though from his tentative glances into the shack one could tell he didn’t feel brave at all.  He only spent a few moments within the shack before exiting much faster than he entered.  Nassitch stumbled once as he made his way to Kimble and Tau, something he almost never did.

“Kimble, you . . . you were the smart one, not to go in there,”  Nassitch explained.  Nassitch looked to Uiim, then to Tau.  “You need to do anything in there, Tau?  I should go tell Uiim what I found.”


----------



## The Rolling Man (Nov 26, 2004)

Olivia wonders what the vision she had might be but she keeps it to herself, for now. Addressing Uiim, she says. "Since we haven't found much yet, I'll try to reach out at the two sites and learn what I can. But, like I said before, this will take a great deal of time. I'll be vulnerable during this, perhaps Osric or Kromgron could watch over me." Olivia starts with the dead Huom. She sits down near his corpse and starts concentrating on the past events. For minutes, she just stays there, totally motionless. Even when her cat, Shade, come near her for some attention, her concentration is unbroken. The cat, understanding that this is hopeless, chooses to rub itself on the legs of the man watching over its mistress. Whatever this will result in some petting or in a booted foot remains to be seen.

OOC: 



Spoiler



Power used: Sensitivity to Psychic Impression, PP used: 3, PP left: 29. I’m also having some fun with the cat …


----------



## log-a-log (Nov 29, 2004)

With a slight grown upon log-a-logs face and an almost scowl which is not seen upon it very often He mumbles something about leaving and needing to relax or blow of steam or something and heads into the woods surround the camp.

DM:



Spoiler



I'll head into the forest for a short while not trying to hide my tracks then just let them dissappear circle around hide in a tree relaxing and seeing who and if any one will follow.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 29, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Uiim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DM: 



Spoiler



Basically, it will summarize all of the info gained up to the point that we leave, state that the townsfolk cooperated and were not deemed responsible for the Huom's murder (unless we learn differently), ask for clemency on the part of the townsfolk and will be signed "Uiim".  I will leave it on the remains of the Huom for all to see when we leave.  If Olivia learns something else, it may be revised...


----------



## Ashy (Nov 29, 2004)

The Rolling Man said:
			
		

> Addressing Uiim, she says. "Since we haven't found much yet, I'll try to reach out at the two sites and learn what I can. But, like I said before, this will take a great deal of time. I'll be vulnerable during this, perhaps Osric or Kromgron could watch over me."




Uiim nods and looks to Kromgron.  "Can you look after her, please sir?"


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 2, 2004)

Nassitch, Tau and Kimble return from the shack of Cantus and Nassitch goes to Uiim, interrupting his writing but the news is well worth the interruption.

Uiim:



Spoiler



You can read the spoilered post #155



As the members of the troupe shape up the carriages and dismantle the stage, placing it in the supply wagon, Olivia makes her way to the scene of the dead Huom and sits entering into a quiet contemplative state.  Kromgron watches over her, playing with the cat in the meantime.  Most things are quiet except for the bustle the troupe is making.  Layonarai rests under a blanket in one of the carriages, a cup of warm water in her hands to soothe her shaken soul.

In an uncommonly less than amiable mood, Log-a-log makes his way towards one of the carriages and disappears around behind it.  Apparently Uiim's berating left an impression upon the halfling.

Log-a-log:



Spoiler



You disappear into the woods for a time, although you feel at the very least mildly irritated at Uiim's reaction, you can imagine in future circumstances that it may be best to at least let the worrisome gnome what you are up to.  He really does mean well.



Olivia:



Spoiler



As you concentrate the constant darkness which surrounds you slowly falls away, a shadowy light flickers into being.

You can make out the Huom, he is carrying something in a wrapped bundle, he enters the house.  A moment behind him is a slightly frail looking human, his skin is reddened as if heavily sunburnt.  He opens the door and disappears inside, with a flash of fire, the windows are shattered and out stumbles the Huom, charred but still alive.  In the doorway stands the human, his once dark eyes flare with a reddish malevolence.  The human approaches the Huom who attempts to clamber away, but makes it no more than a mere foot or two before the hand of the human rests upon the Mythar's shoulder.  Dark tendrils of energy course down the humans arm, they look, hungry.  The Huom's face twists and yet no scream comes from the poor creature, you would never thought you could feel pity for the Mythar but whatever is happening is far more dreadful than anything you could imagine.  The Huom's shaking and twisting grows slight but the tendrils keep the Huom from collapsing completely, and the humans veins bulge with an unnatural strength.  The human releases his grasp and the corpse drops limp to the earth, the human then walks away from the corpse and the house which is now engulfed in fire.  The primary emotion you draw from this is such an intermixing of fear and rage that it chills you.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 3, 2004)

*Kromgron accepts his responsibility with a solemn nod, though his image as a stoic dwarf is shattered again when he amiably allows the cat to use his beard as a cat toy.  While he watches Olivia, he also keeps glancing over at Layonarai, as if to make sure she's all right.*


----------



## Ashy (Dec 5, 2004)

Uiim's face crumbles when he hears the description of what occured in the house.  The old gnome thanks the kobold and adds these details into the note which he is composing...


----------



## The Rolling Man (Dec 6, 2004)

"Fear ... rage ... nooo!" Olivia shakes her head, snapping out of her vision. With some difficulty, she stands up. She can't seem to control the shaking that is affecting her entire body. She isn't cold but what she _saw_ is just chilling her. Taking support on her staff, she starts walking in the direction Nassitch and Tau came back. After a few steps, she turns back to Kromgron. "You're coming, my good dwarf? I hate to admit it but I still need your help. I'm not done, I need to _see_ into the past of Cantus' house too. Your support and protection will be most welcomed."

If Kromgron leads her to the second murder site, she'll once again sit down and concentrate on past events, seeking the psychic impressions left behind by strong emotions. Perhaps, this time, she will be able to see more events then just the murder.

DM: 



Spoiler



Power used: Sensitivity to Psychic Impression, PP used: 3, PP left: 26. Olivia continues her concentration after seeing the murder (if she sees it) in order to see more emotional events. I'm hoping she can get some information on Cantus and his mother this way.
Also, the human Olivia saw in her vision, was he a young man?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 6, 2004)

*Kromgron willingly accompanies Olivia to the murder site.*

"What did you see?" he murmurs quietly, his eyebrows furrowed in thought and concern.


----------



## log-a-log (Dec 6, 2004)

DM:



Spoiler



alright I know it just seems that log is more of a loner than anyother thing. I think that he just needed to cool of then he would head back with a grin on his face back to the way he was


----------



## Ashy (Dec 6, 2004)

Uiim flinches when he hears Olivia's scream.  He murmurs a prayer to whatever gods might be listening and then returns to his work, hoping that this ordeal will be over for her soon...


----------



## Keia (Dec 7, 2004)

*Nassitch (Kobold)*



			
				Uiim said:
			
		

> Uiim flinches when he hears Olivia's scream.




Nassitch, near Uiim, reflexively reached a hand back to get an arrow, his eyes darting left and right for the source of the danger.  Not sensing anything nearby only made it more troubling for the young kobold.  

Nassitch looked down to Kimble for assurance.  Kimble, on seeing the look, rubbed Nassitch's hand with his head . . . until Nassitch scratched behind Kimble's ear.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 7, 2004)

While Olivia and Kromgron are busy, Uiim looks up from the notets that he has been writing and speaks to those nearby.  The manner in which he speaks is off-handed, almost as if he is thinking to himself out loud.

"Should it start here?  Are we robbing these folk of that which they deserve?  Think of it - there'll likely never be a better chance for them to be free of their shackles, even if it is for a short time...  Staying here, realistically speaking, is little more than awaiting a death sentence, isn't it?  I mean, even with the best we can do, we can only buy them a bit of time and a measure of clemency..."

Uiim looks up from his note, where his eyes have been rivted during this entire solliquy.  He looks to those nearest and dearest to him and asks again.  "Should it start here?  Should this be the beginning of the resistance of which we of't whispered, plotted and planned?"

There is no doubt that these last questions are anything but retorhical.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 7, 2004)

As the last of the items are packed away into their respective places, Uiim harkens to his question.

-----------------------

Olivia and Kromgron approach the shack, the door is partly closed, probably a forgotten measure by Nassitch in his haste.  As Olivia reaches to open the door her form shudders for a moment then pauses.  Words tumble out of her mouth in a rising monotone, *"Cantus... flees... cries... Master... spurns... child... not child... mother... they come... for child... they come!"* She gasps inwardly, control of her lips and body return to her.

Olivia:



Spoiler



The man appeared to be young, although at the start he moved as if he was old.  Whatever empowered him, returned a semblance of youth to his movement.

Your sudden monologue comes in a flash of white, fleeting glimpses of the same young man fleeing the shack what few possessions packed hastily into a small backpack... the Huom entering the shack, a twisted scream... he exits holding a bundle... then there are images of more Huom... approaching.  None of it is any particular order, it all tumbles together.

OOC: Figured this merited interrupting your presumed course of action



Log-a-log:



Spoiler



As you sit upon a small stump, taking a moment to cool off you feel a shudder in the ground, and then your sharp eyes pick out shifting movement in the far distance.  You drop to the ground, moving quickly to get a better look, but you nearly stop dead as you realize what you are looking at.  A number of Mythar, perhaps a full Toh'Ken move towards the small town, and you are in the way.  They are a good ways off, but will be here in no more than half an hour at a steady pace.  OOC: A Toh'Ken consists of usually up to 20 Huom warriors, plus a few Huom Shockers (barbarian types), and a Battlemaster.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Dec 7, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "What did you see?" he murmurs quietly, his eyebrows furrowed in thought and concern.



“The raw emotions of a man... A man who's wielding a dark power… A power that should not be… This is what I _saw_.” She says, without breaking strides.

Just as they arrive at the second murder scene, Olivia has another vision, but this one came without any efforts from her part. It doesn’t make it any less troubling. She quickly turns to Kromgron. “They are coming! Huoms… I think we need to return to Uiim, quickly!”

Once they are back, she goes strait to Uiim to tell him of her vision. She talks for the others to hear but hopes that no villagers are close enough do to the same. “Uiim! Listen to me, I’ve learned much and we don’t have much time. It is as I first thought. The Huom murdered Madgie and took something from her house. Her child, Cantus, later returned the favour. But the way he did it … was simply horrible. I never thought I would have pity for a foul Mythar but I just did. Cantus is wielding a dark and hungry power. In fact, I’m not sure he completely controls it.” She pauses for a short moment, catching her breath. “I’m guessing Cantus is long gone from here. But the worst thing is that more Huoms are coming. They’re coming for him! Whatever they seek to avenge their brother or to acquire this power for their own is unknown to me. But I think that our way is clear. We need to find Cantus before the Mythar do.” 

Later, in what seems like an afterthought, she adds: “I wonder what that Huom brought back from Madgie’s house? Well, whatever it was, it was probably destroyed in the inferno Cantus caused.”

OOC: 



Spoiler



I hope I got this right … and yeah, that pretty much changes my action. Olivia still has 29 PP?


----------



## Ashy (Dec 7, 2004)

Uiim is snapped out of his introspection by Olivia's return and her words...

"Dear ones...", he murmurs, "it is worse than I feared."

Something changes about Uiim in that moment.  Something imperceptiable, but you an tell that a decision has been made and a resolution falls over the old gnome like a shroud.  "And so it comes to this..." he whispers.

He looks to the group, "This is your last chance to get out, if that be your will.  If you follow me now, you follow me to your dooms or to your freedoms.  Olivia, Layonarai, Log-" Uiim looks around does not see the halfling. He frowns, but continues talking, "-warn the villagers - tell them to run, or fight, or do whatever they will - the rebellion against the Mythar has begun. We will hold off the Mythar for as long as we can, but we can make no promises. As soon as all are warned, get in the wagons and hold on."

The old gnome looks to the large human, the dwarf, the kobold and the elf ranger. "Prepare to stand with me - be ready to retreat to the wagons at a moment's notice."

OOC: Battle plan in the OOC thread, anyone?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 7, 2004)

"I'm always with you, Ulim, you know that," Kromgron says softly.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 9, 2004)

"I am with you Uiim. We stand here, we cannot let these people be ground under by the heel of the Mythar any more." says Tau ready to stand next to his friend and leader.


----------



## log-a-log (Dec 9, 2004)

DM:



Spoiler



Alright I'll head back and tell uiim as fast and as soon as I can don't worry about hiding except from the uiim. When I get their you can say that I am willing to stay and I wish to be the diplomat if I am allowed to talk with the mythar.


----------



## Keia (Dec 9, 2004)

*Nassitch (male Kobold)  Ranger/Egoist 2/3*



			
				Uiim said:
			
		

> The old gnome looks to the large human, the dwarf, the kobold and the elf ranger. "Prepare to stand with me - be ready to retreat to the wagons at a moment's notice."




Nassitch took a couple of steps to the wagons, then steeled himself and asked, "If we flee, won't the Mythar follow us?  Then, the people will be safe, and we'll have a head start."

Nassitch looked at Kimble and said, "Hush, we were leaving anyway today."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 9, 2004)

"Aye varmit, if we leave us, they chase us, and they leave the people alone.  Then we can pay them back," Kromgron says softly to Nassitch, a look of sadness in his eyes.


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 9, 2004)

Osric tightens the straps on his armor as well as Seamus' saddle.  "I am ready to stand with you, as always, Uiim...  But the nose has a point," he says, giving a wink and a dark smile to Nassitch.  "Perhaps if we make sure the Mythar see us flying out of here like bats out of hell, they'll take the hint and buy these people some more time."


----------



## Ashy (Dec 9, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Nassitch took a couple of steps to the wagons, then steeled himself and asked, "If we flee, won't the Mythar follow us?  Then, the people will be safe, and we'll have a head start."
> 
> Nassitch looked at Kimble and said, "Hush, we were leaving anyway today."




Uiim nods a bit, "Perhaps - it depends on their numbers.  If their numbers are few, we may be able to bait them in this manner.  If there numbers are many, they can chase both us and the townsfolk; as such, we will need to stand for as long as we can..."

Uiim moves to the wagon and slips on his _Tumbler's Gear_, his face ever grim as he buckles the straps and harnasses.  Then, he pulls forth _Plunge_, the deep crystalline facets leaping to life with an inner, pale purple fire as it comes in contact with its master's hand.  He loads a bolt into his light crossbow and looks to the others.  "Prepare yourselves.", he says grimly.
--------------------------
OOC note...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Layonarai Leafrunner - Female Elf Spirit Shaman 5*

The beautiful elven shaman stirs from her spot and moves to Uiim. It is evident that she is still a bit shaken by her experience but that she is noticably better.

"I am ready to aid in what ever way I can!"


----------



## Ashy (Dec 9, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> The beautiful elven shaman stirs from her spot and moves to Uiim. It is evident that she is still a bit shaken by her experience but that she is noticably better.
> 
> "I am ready to aid in what ever way I can!"




Uiim looks up from his preparations and nods, smiling, despite the conditions.  "Please warn the townsfolk...and quickly."


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 10, 2004)

Tau puts the last of his gear into the wagons that they had packed the night before then joins Olivia and Layonarai in rounding up the villagers. He keeps his eyes open for his friend Log, curious where he has gotten to this time.  As he goes around town with the ladies, he will call out to the village summoning everyone back to the town square.  Any one he sees on the street he will tell them directly to proceed back to the square.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 10, 2004)

Uiim's keen eyes pick up the swaying movements of many of the dark fir trees off to one side of the village and his blood runs cold.  Normally, swaying trees would not, of course, be any more of a consideration than would the flight of a bird.

However, this day there is no wind...

There are no sounds of birds or forest creatures...

Someone - _*many someones*_, in fact - are in the woods...

They are coming this way...

"Everyone, into the wagons!  Those of you with bows, find a window or secure yourself atop a wagon and make good use of your arrows.  Osric and Kromgron, each of you to the rear of a wagon - protect those within!"  With that, the old gnome, all his gear now in place and ready for combat, leaps into the driver's seat.

*"Hurry!  Hurry!  The Mythar are comin'!"*, he yells...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 10, 2004)

*Excitement and fear war in Kromgron's gut as he leaps onto the wagon, his axe Bullcleaver in one hand, and a fearsome expression on his face.*

"Come on!  Get in the wagons!" he bellows, fear for the others in his voice.


----------



## Keia (Dec 10, 2004)

*Nassitch (male Kobold)  Ranger/Egoist 2/3*

"Come on, Kimble, play time is over," Nassitch cautioned Kimble.  He hustled to the wagons and Kimble followed on his heels.  Once in the wagon, Nassitch told Kimble to sit and stay, then he readied his bow for the coming attack.

OOC: GM Spoiler


Spoiler



[Nassitch will power Inertial Armor - *no visual display* (for 3 pts), Chameleon - *smell of wet dog*(for 1 pt), and just before beginning to fire, Animal Affinity - Dex - *furry-er*]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 10, 2004)

"You can shoot between my legs, can't you varmit?  That way I can be a sheild, like," Kromgron offers.


----------



## Keia (Dec 10, 2004)

*Nassitch (male Kobold)  Ranger/Egoist 2/3*



			
				Kromgron said:
			
		

> "You can shoot between my legs, can't you varmit?  That way I can be a sheild, like," Kromgron offers.




"Between . . . around . . . not through, though, not at all.  Sure!"  Nassitch agreed.  "We should build a platform that I can stand on and strap it to your back.  Then I can fire arrows at people from above while you're pounding them."

Nassitch turned more serious and asked, "Please keep an eye on Kimble though, if . . . anything happens.  He might want to charge out and attack the Mythar . . . I've told him to stay, but . . . ."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Layonarai Leafrunner - Female Elf Spirit Shaman 5*

Layonarai moves out into the city with Olivia and Tau. They spread the word to as many townsfolk as possible. Then they hear Uiim call them to return and the elven woman rushes to return to the wagons. Once there, she boards one of the wagons, pulls out her bow, and draws an arrow from her quiver. She then positions herself at one of the windows of the wagon.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 10, 2004)

Uiim grins despite the grimness of the situation as he sees his 'team' rally around their shared goal.  He runs the reins under his feet and then loops them once around his thigh and then lays them across his lap.  While it would not due for tricky manaeuvers, this configuration should at least allow him to control the horses and leave his hands free for firing and loading his crossbow...

He then jabs a half-dozen quarrles into the wooden seat next to him and lays his loaded crossbow next to him on the bench.  Plunge is slipped back into its sheath and the old gnome watches the trees and the townsfolk intently, waiting to see how this little show will unfold...


----------



## The Rolling Man (Dec 10, 2004)

Eventhough she doubted she could convince the people of the village to do anything, Olivia went with Tau and Layonarai. She warned them that the Mythar were coming and that it was best for them to flee. At the same time, she tries to find the woman who told them about Cantus earlier in the morning. If she can find her, she tries to learn as much as she can about the young man. "Did they had any other residences? A cabin in the woods perhaps? What about family? Do you know of any grandparents, uncles or aunts?"

When she hears Uiim's alarm, she stops her interrogation and return to the wagon. She calls on the protective powers of her necklace.

OOC: 



Spoiler



Inertial armor from the necklace


----------



## log-a-log (Dec 10, 2004)

DM:



Spoiler



alright if I hear uiims cry i will hurry and draw my crossbow as I go. I do have all my equipment and armor on already so I just need to to hurry and tell uiim what is going on. It also looks like I"ll come hauling in and jump into my driving seat.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 10, 2004)

Tau returns with the other two at Uiim's call.  He grabs the reigns on the wagon and pulls it around behind the two carriages.  Setting his bow on the seat beside him with his quiver he concentrates to focus his senses. 

DM:



Spoiler



manifest offensive precog. at 4th caster level for a +2 to attack bonus for 4mins.  3pp, +1 caster level from wild surge, 5% chance of being stunned for 1 rd.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 11, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Between . . . around . . . not through, though, not at all.  Sure!"  Nassitch agreed.  "We should build a platform that I can stand on and strap it to your back.  Then I can fire arrows at people from above while you're pounding them."
> 
> Nassitch turned more serious and asked, "Please keep an eye on Kimble though, if . . . anything happens.  He might want to charge out and attack the Mythar . . . I've told him to stay, but . . . ."



  "Not a bad idea varmit," Kromgron says, happy to have some humor in this time of worry.  "Be glad to have some support on my back, as it were.  And of course I'll look after Kimble.  He's family."  With that Kromgron takes a moment to gently place a hand on Nassitch's shoulder, and ruffle the fur on Kimble's head before resuming his watchful stance.


----------



## log-a-log (Dec 12, 2004)

Log comes sprinting into the town center. He is running almost full out his face to the ground and a swinging motion back to back zig zagging like he was being chased. Seeing Uiim he heads and reports to him loudly. "We better get ready to move we got about 20-30 huom on our tail and there going to be here in a half hour max." With that quick run down he heads off to his carrige and stands ready for orders.


----------



## log-a-log (Dec 12, 2004)

log


----------



## Ashy (Dec 12, 2004)

log-a-log said:
			
		

> Log comes sprinting into the town center. He is running almost full out his face to the ground and a swinging motion back to back zig zagging like he was being chased. Seeing Uiim he heads and reports to him loudly. "We better get ready to move we got about 20-30 huom on our tail and there going to be here in a half hour max." With that quick run down he heads off to his carrige and stands ready for orders.




Uiim's eyes go wide when he hears Log's report.  "Thank you, Log.  I thank the heavens you made it back safely.  Quickly, into your wagon and if you have a bow, prepare it!"

The old gnome raises his voice so that his team can hear.  "As soon as they are within range, begin firing, but only enough to get their attention.  Once they are focused on us, we ride!"  Uiim pauses for a moment and then adds, "for heaven's sake, try and stay together, but if we get seperated, we will meet up at the bridge that lies seven leagues up that road when the sun it at its peak!"  The old gnome points to the road in question and then turns his voice to the townsfolk.

"You heard this man-", pointing to Log, "there are more than twenty Mythar coming and they are not pleased!  If you can run, run - if you chose to stay, then you take your fate into your own hands!  We will try and draw them away from here and provide you enough cover so that you can run and hide.  Know that this day a rebellion against the Mythar has begun.  It will begin slowly and quietly, but I feel that we have a hope - something that the Mythar could not have foreseen has happened this day in this very village!  Save yourselves and your children!  Run to live another day - spread the word and hold the faith!"


----------



## log-a-log (Dec 13, 2004)

Log stands ready with reins in hands and his hand seeming antsy to draw something thou nothing can be seen to draw.


----------



## Keia (Dec 13, 2004)

*Nassitch (male Kobold)  Ranger/Egoist 2/3*



			
				Kromgron said:
			
		

> "Not a bad idea varmit," Kromgron says, happy to have some humor in this time of worry.  "Be glad to have some support on my back, as it were.  And of course I'll look after Kimble.  He's family."




Nassitch smiled, relief clearly evident on the Kobold's face.  He then calmed himself and gathered his focus, getting ready for the conflict about to happen.

"You know, Kromgron, this is not what I would have expected from today when I woke up,"  Nassitch mused.  "From assistant animal handler to . . . ," Nassitch paused as he listened to Uiim's speech, "resistance fighter.  Do you think maybe . . . this . . . is being blown out of proportion?"


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 14, 2004)

Osric readies his bow and quietly whispers to Seamus, preparing him for the oncoming battle.  Riding close to Uiim, he says, "Seamus and I are more agile than the wagons - I'll ride rear guard in case any of these fiends get too close."  He then rides back to the rear of the wagon, loosening his falchion in its scabbard and making sure his lance is within easy reach.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 15, 2004)

Uiim nods, and adds, "Be careful and stay with the group - if you get seperated, I do not think we will be able to come back for you..."  There is a deadly seriousness, but no malice, in his voice.  On the contrary, Osric has no doubt that the words came from genuine care and worry from the old gnome.


----------



## log-a-log (Dec 15, 2004)

With a grin on his face log pipes in "Although you never know when those shadows will attack. I've heard that they attack with little warning.


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 15, 2004)

Osric nods to Uiim in silent understanding.  He then smiles darkly at both Uiim and Log and says, "Just let them come within striking distance of me.  They'll think twice before they do it again."


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 16, 2004)

Tau follows behind the rest of the group directing the horses on the wagon to follow the carriages as usual.  He grabs his blindfold that he normally wears and ties it around his head above his eyes for now, ready to lower it and manifest his ability.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 18, 2004)

*OOC:*


Really sorry folks, surprisingly busy at home with a christmas party coming up tomorrow.  Update forthcoming sunday or monday latest.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 20, 2004)

Olivia:



Spoiler



From what the villagers tell you, both Cantus and his mother lived here all of there lives and rarely ever traveled.  Although you notice that they seem to actively avoid speaking of a father.  However, your investigation is cut short by Uiim's call and you return to the carriages.



The villagers around you scatter, the cries of alarm going out like wildfire.  Many flee into their shacks, the clattering of shutters and doors being locked and barred creates a background symphony.  Others, taking up what few belongings they can carry make their way for the woods to the north and south, hoping to disappear, perhaps for a short time while the Mythar are here.  In moments it is just the troupe and their carriages in the centre of the town, although they can feel the eyes of those within their homes on them anxiously.









*OOC:*


Uiim, Nassitch & Log-A-Log, I don't think I have statblocks from you three, it'd be helpful in combat


----------



## Ashy (Dec 20, 2004)

Uiim, hoping beyond hope, calls to the troupe.  "Do not fire until I call for fire!  Follow my lead..."

OOC: I think we're ready, Ferrix, unless Olivia has some new news to report.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 20, 2004)

The silence is swiftly broken by the yip of a stray dog, which bolts through the center of town.  The horses whinny and the reins tremble for a moment in their drivers hands, itching to go.  Kimble perks up, darting his head about, looking for the source of the noise, but with a word, Kromgron stills the dog who heads for one of the beds.

Sitting atop the wagon, Tau makes out a shifting grey between some of the shacks.  His keen eyes quickly pick out forms, the Huom had slipped around to the sides; they were coming in to ambush.  In a single motion, perfected only by the elves, Tau looses an arrow to the bowstring towards one of the grey forms.  The shaft flying true, you hear a cry of pain, embedded into the stomach of one of warriors.

The satisfaction on Tau's face is shattered by the glimmer of flying metal in the morning rays, The first blade flying wide, not even nearing the wagon takes a chunk off of the corner of a shack, the second dips low but merely glances off of the wagon, another however is lost in the glare of the sun and it slips across his shoulder tearing a light gash, another thud follows as a fourth oddly-shaped blade sinks into the side of the wagon.

The rest of the troupe can now make out a number of grey forms distributed amongst the shacks around the centre of town, most of them partially concealed by buildings.









*OOC:*



Actions?

*Initiative Order*
Shockers
Battlemaster
Tau 



Spoiler



2 vitality damage, DR accounted for


Olivia
Huom Warriors
Log
Nassitch
Uiim
Layonarai
Kromgron
Osric















*OOC:*


Was already half-way through writing the next post sequence which started with Tau firing first before any call.  I thought you had already given them permission.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 20, 2004)

OOC: No prob...

"Fire!!!!", Uiim screams, "Drivers, hold until the first volley, then ride!"

The old gnome waits until all of his team have loosed their arrows or powers and then he snaps the reigns, spurring the horses to action.  As they tear out, Uiim yells to the Mythar, "Come and get us, ya thick-headed sods!  We have what ya want and ye'll not catch us to get it!"  He then laughs manacially, hoping and praying that all of them will follow...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 20, 2004)

*Kromgron doesn't care to lose one of his shotputs, and he knows they have poor range anyways.  He settles for bellowing loudly at the figures, trying to keep their attention on the wagons, rather than the houses.*


----------



## log-a-log (Dec 21, 2004)

With a wicked grin showing on his face log starts to rant and rave. Basiclly making a rucase yet his eyes are quick and searching in and betweent the buildings with his ears percked waiting for the first volly to be heard. It still looks as if he has nothing near at hand to use as a ranged weapon though.
DM:



Spoiler



plan is to just drive and thats if if an opponent gets close enough I'll draw my crossbow and send a bolt into him for a sneak attack but other than that just drive


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 21, 2004)

With the Huom right on top of him, Tau discards his bow into the back of the wagon and picks up his pick, swiping out at the nearest Huom while trying to urge his horse to move quicker. 

[ooc: if that is too many actions, he will just get ready to attack]

Edit: Scratch that, if they are not in melee range he will just continue to fire with his bow at the nearest Huom.


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 21, 2004)

Osric remains silent, targeting the nearest Huom and letting an arrow fly.

================

OOC:  Can't quite tell how far away they are, but Osric's gonna keep firing arrows until they get closer, hopefully fending off as many as possible to allow the wagons to get going.  When the Huom close, he'll take off after the rest of the group and switch to his lance.  Dumb question:  How tall are the Huom?


----------



## Ashy (Dec 21, 2004)

OOC: I think that we are not yet in melee range - they are throwing their ninja stars at us.


----------



## Keia (Dec 21, 2004)

Nassitch’s hair bristled as the Mythar began to come within range.  Looking for a target closer than the others, Nassitch released his concentration as he fired on the Mythar, aiming for a spot he had always thought would work well in the past.

OOC: 



Spoiler



Animal Affinity prior to attack (+4 Dex), noted in earlier post.  Missile fire +9 (+10 if within 30’), damage 1d4+1 +2 vs Mythar, +1 within 30’, +2d6 psionic shot, total 1d4 + 4 + 2d6.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 4, 2005)

The quiet of waiting is broken.

Drawing another yard, Tau unleashes an arrow against the same target.  This time the tip bites deeply into the Huom's chest and the creature staggers for a mere second, a black ichor welling up around the wound, then collapses to the ground, writhing in its last moments.

Another glittering swarm of blades swarm out from the surrounding huom, aimed at the drivers and Osric alone on his horse, but their heightened anticipation of battle pays off and few even got close.

Nassitch fires at one of the more menacing looking ones, his shot drives true but the creatures trained reflexes turn a dangerous blow into a thin streak of blood along its shoulder.  The creature glares towards the first carriage, a sadistic leer on its face.

Throttling the reins and shouting like a mad-man, Uiim snaps his horses into action driving the carriage forward with a jolt.  Log seeing this follows suit, and the second carriage lurches forward as well.  Tau however is not so lucky as his concentration was too divided to effectively snap the horses on the wagon into full motion.

Osric fires an arrow at one of the nearer huom, taking it full in the chest it staggers but grips its kyr'drat and makes ready to charge the mounted warrior.

_Those who did not act either did so out of choice, performed a non-action (yelling, etc.) or did not post anything else._

*Round 2*

Three larger huom, one of whom was wounded by Nassitch, shudder with an unforeseen strength and rush forward, closing the distance faster than humanly possible.  One rushing Osric swings its kyr'drat in a long arc, but unable to judge its own speed mistakes the distance and fails to connect.  The slightly wounded one, enraged charges the first carriage, taking the most convenient target, Kromgron, with such surprise that the blade gouges deep into the dwarfs side and he staggers back into Nassitch.  The third rushes Tau, the blade so close it causes his hairs to bristle, and the pause is shattered as the blade cleaves deep into the seat next to him.

_Actions?_

Kromgron only 



Spoiler



9 wound damage, you are fatigued but not stunned


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 5, 2005)

_That was far too close._ Tau thinks to himself. Recovering from his thirst to hurt the Huom, he grabs the reigns and hauls on the horse, urging it to get this wagon moving.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 6, 2005)

Uiim keeps his wagon headed along the road ahead, horses at full gallop.  He keeps glancing from side to side, just in case any Mythar come calling...


----------



## Keia (Jan 6, 2005)

*Nassitch (Kobold)  Ranger/Egoist 2/3, unhurt, 9pps remaining*

Nassitch's lips pressed tight against his teeth at the attack on his friend and protector.  Nassitch drew two arrows and fired in rapid succession on the attacking Huom.  He waiting until the wagon had separated from the attacker to prevent an attack back (Not incurring an AoO, if possible).

OOC: Active Powers (Animal Affinity - Dex +4, Inertial Armor +5 AC), noted in earlier posts. Missile fire +8/+8, damage 1d4+1 +2 vs Mythar, +1 within 30’, total (1d4 + 4 ) for each attack.  Current AC is 25 (10 Base +5 Dex, +5 armor, +1 shield, +1 size, +3 class).


----------



## log-a-log (Jan 6, 2005)

Log-a-log drives on with his carriage continuing to follow uiim as best he can glance from side to side to see if any get within 30 feet of him.

DM: 



Spoiler



I still have my bow hidden and if some one gets close enough I'm going to sneak attack them. Thats the plan anyway. I am planning to try to sneak attack the the shocker that is in front of me if I can.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 10, 2005)

Osric will steer Seamus across the front line of the attackers, hoping to draw them off long enough to give the wagons a little extra distance.  While doing this, he's going switch weapons, pulling out his lance.  (If he can line up a charge for the next round, he'll do so; otherwise he'll turn to follow the wagons.)


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 12, 2005)

*OOC:*


By front line of the attackers, where exactly do you mean?  Look at the basic map in the OOC thread and give me a better idea.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 17, 2005)

*Initiative Order*
    Shockers
    Battlemaster
    Tau
    Olivia
    Huom Warriors
    Log
    Nassitch
    Uiim
    Layonarai
    Kromgron
    Osric









*OOC:*


I'm assuming people's actions since very few people have posted recently. My future advice for myself and players, when in doubt, post.







 Tau spurs his horses into action to catch up with the leading carriages, thankfully putting one raging warrior behind him and bearing down on the last one before he clears the treeline. However, before Osric can catch up with the carriages the huom warriors rush in, hoping to surround him, their kyr'drats swinging in from all directions and three nearly catch him, one resounding heavily through his armor. 







*OOC:*


Osric only: 



Spoiler



18 vitality damage, DR accounted for








 
 As Log passes the lead raging huom, he draws a tiny crossbow from concealment and fires it at the shocker. The creature is taken completely by surprise, the tiny bolt leaving a thin line of blood across the side of its neck. 







*OOC:*


Log only: 



Spoiler



dealt 16 vitality damage








  And the carriage barrels on past the stunned huom.

 Nassitch pulls Kromgron out of the way, firing two shots at the shocker that had struck at his friend. The first shot is uncanny, embedding itself deep into the creatures torso, it staggers for a second, blood oozing around the wound. However, Nassitch misjudges the speed of the carriage and the second arrow flies wide, thudding into the side of one of the shacks. 







*OOC:*


Nassitch only: 



Spoiler



Crit dealt 7 wound damage








 
    Uiim keeps the first carriage at a high pace, hoping to trail the Mythar in a chase.

 Layonarai seeing an opportunity fires a single arrow at the wounded shocker, however the chain shirt which it wears seems to deflect the blow. 







*OOC:*


Layonarai only: 



Spoiler



dealt 1 vitality damage








 
    Kromgron gives a hefty roar at Nassitch's keen shot, although the exhalation causes his body to ache with pain.

 Osric, almost surrounded by the huom warriors spurs Seamus forwards into one of the huom knocking the creature out of the way before it gets a chance to raise it's kyr'drat in defense. However, one of the huom on the side clips his flank as he flees. Ducking his head under the kyr'drat of the middle shocker as he charges past, he bears his lance down upon the wounded shocker, driving it clear through the creatures unsuspecting back, he yanks the lance free with his momentum as it collapses. 







*OOC:*


Osric only: 



Spoiler



Overrun succeeded, takes another 6 vitality damage, now at 26 vp, charge crit on the wounded shocker 17 wound damage, killed it.








 
*Round 2 Summary*
 Uiim's Carriage is about 60 feet past the trees in the map, Log's is about 40 feet past the trees, and the wagon that Tau is driving is just clearing the trees. Osric is where the last shocker was. Huom warriors are milling about back where Osric was. Shockers are where they were.

*Round 3*

 The two remaining shockers are clearly steamed by the killing of one of their own and they charge Osric, weapons flying high and low to cleave the poor horseman. However, his blood pounding in his ears, his reflexes on edge, he watches them both sail in, deflecting one casually with his lance, he ducks under the second one and breathes a sigh of relief as not a drop of blood is drawn.

 However, his heart thuds again as he sees a huom, as large as his horse, the Battlemaster emerge from behind one of the shacks and charges. The massive huom's kyr'drat comes clean in, the precision of a trained warrior, and would have knocked him from the saddle if he hadn't pressed his body against Seamus' neck, but the blade still rattles his body as it bounces off his armor. 







*OOC:*


Osric only: 



Spoiler



15 vitality damage, down to 11vp








 
*Actions!  Ashy & Keia, Need Statblocks for Uiim & Nassitch respectively
*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 17, 2005)

Tau watches in horror as the Huom surround Osric behind him. As he reaches the edge of the trees he reigns in his horse and turns to fire his bow at which ever Mythar is most likely to prevent Osric from continuing his flight. Hopefully his aim will give them enough pause for Osric to escape their clutches.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 17, 2005)

OOC: Updated map, please?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 18, 2005)

*Kromgron grits his teeth against the pain in his side, and reaches over to grab a white rod of crystal from his belt pouch.  He can't see the enemy yet, but when he does, he's going to let them have it right in the teeth!*


----------



## log-a-log (Jan 18, 2005)

With his bolt spent he rides fast and hard trying to load his crossbow as soon as he can always looking for a target to clear so that others can get away or that he can get through.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 18, 2005)

*Map - Where my last post ends
*


----------



## Keia (Jan 18, 2005)

*Nassitch (Kobold)  Ranger/Egoist 2/3, unhurt, 9pps remaining*

*Nassitch fired a couple of shots at the huoms hounding Osric.  He kept an eye on Kimble, warning him to stay put.*

"You okay, Kromgron?" Nassitch asked.

OOC: Active Powers (Animal Affinity - Dex +4, Inertial Armor +5 AC), noted in earlier posts. Missile fire +6/+6 (including -2 for range in excess of 70 but less than 140), damage 1d4 +2 vs Mythar, total (1d4 + 3) for each attack. Precise Shot. Current AC is 25 (10 Base +5 Dex, +5 armor, +1 shield, +1 size, +3 class).


----------



## Ashy (Jan 19, 2005)

OOC: I assume that there is no way that Uiim can see what is going on with Osric?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 19, 2005)

OOC: can Tau even see what has happened with that huge wagon behind him?


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 19, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *Round 3*
> 
> The two remaining shockers are clearly steamed by the killing of one of their own and they charge Osric, weapons flying high and low to cleave the poor horseman. However, his blood pounding in his ears, his reflexes on edge, he watches them both sail in, deflecting one casually with his lance, he ducks under the second one and breathes a sigh of relief as not a drop of blood is drawn.
> 
> ...






DM:  



Spoiler



Taking a gamble here - trying to stay clear of the remaining shockers and especially the Battlemaster (no direct attacks, anyway), Osric is going to head due North, in between the buildings and the trees there, and see if he can draw any of the huom off and let the carriages gain some more distance.  (I'll wait until next round to decide whether to head into the woods or double back into the village.)



===================================================

OOC:  Sorry for the delay in posting folks, suffice to say after 7 months of $*#($%*, I'm finally closing on my house today!  Now all I have to do is find a new one...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 19, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Nassitch fired a couple of shots at the huoms hounding Osric.  He kept an eye on Kimble, warning him to stay put.*
> 
> "You okay, Kromgron?" Nassitch asked.



  "Well enough for now, varmit.  I can't see a thing back here, how am I supposed to fight?" Kromgron asks, anger in his voice.  However, the pain is still fresh, and he is keenly aware that he would not be able to catch the fleeing wagons if he were to stop to fight...  "You want a boost?"


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 26, 2005)

*OOC:*


Sorry for the delay

The drivers (Tau, Log and Uiim) cannot see what is going on behind them.

Layonarai and obviously Olivia cannot either.

Nassitch has a really narrow view of the battlemaster (double cover) and total concealment in regards to the two shockers.

Kromgron actually has the clearest line of sight to the Battlemaster.

Only Nassitch and Kromgron can make out what's going on with Osric.

I'll let that information let you redecide your actions.


----------



## Keia (Jan 26, 2005)

*Nassitch (Kobold)  Ranger/Egoist 2/3, unhurt, 9pps remaining*



			
				Kromgron said:
			
		

> "Well enough for now, varmit.  I can't see a thing back here, how am I supposed to fight?" Kromgron asks, anger in his voice. "You want a boost?"




"Boost away, I'm too short to get a clear shot, but it looks like we're getting away,"  Nassitch asked.  "That's good, right?"

Nassitch will try and take a shot if he can see anything.

OOC: Active Powers (Animal Affinity - Dex +4, Inertial Armor +5 AC), noted in earlier posts. Missile fire +8 (including -2 for range in excess of 70 but less than 140), damage 1d4 +2 vs Mythar. Precise Shot. Current AC is 25 (10 Base +5 Dex, +5 armor, +1 shield, +1 size, +3 class).


----------



## log-a-log (Jan 26, 2005)

Milo seeing that he has a clear line of sight out of their drives on hard and fast. He loads his crossbow if he can and hides it away again.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 26, 2005)

*Kromgron lets a blast of lightning fly from the end of the crystal rod towards the Battlemaster, giving a howl as he does so.*

OOC - _electrical energy push_ from the dorje.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 26, 2005)

Tau continues to drive, unfortunately oblivious to Osric's plight.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 26, 2005)

With a mighty heave Kromgron tosses the agile Nassitch atop the carriage roof, and then points his dorje at the Battlemaster. A crackle of electrical energy leaps from it's tip, screaming with a thunderous resonance past the other two carriages. The bolt of lightning explodes in a screeching pop against the side of Battlemaster causing Osric's horse to whinny and Osric's ears to ache. The Battlemaster however is only slightly pushed back by the energy blast and its armor seems to have gotten the worst of the damage rather than the creature itself. Kromgron:



Spoiler



dealt 3 vitality damage, made it's save, failed the strength check pushed back 5 feet



Nassitch now having a better line from the roof swiftly nocks and looses an arrow, as he watches it, it seems to be flying wide, so he quickly nocks and looses a second arrow. However, a gust of wind shoves the first arrow down and under the Battlemaster's defenses embedding itself partially under the creatures arm. The second arrow however is batted away by the massive warrior, it's reflexes amazingly swift for such a large creature. Nassitch:



Spoiler



dealt 3 vitality damage



Those who can see are surprised when the Battlemaster reels, grasping it's head in pain. However, it is echoed by a muffled scream from Olivia shakes visibly from some mental trauma. Olivia:



Spoiler



With an amazing clarity you get a momentary vision of Osric nearly surrounded by Huom warriors and a massive Huom, with a mental cry of rage you stab out at the largest one. Mind Thrust, fully augmented to 5pp (5d10 dmg), release focus for Psionic Endowment. Battlemaster fails it's save by 10, 30 vitality damage, 5 wound damage. However the psychic effort deals you 5 vitality damage.



Osric wheels his mount to the north, urging it into a near gallop, he deftly ducks under the kyr'drat of the shocker that still threatens him and rides past the shacks. He can see the Shockers behind him looking from him to the Battlemaster who is still reeling in pain, but the lesser warriors are no where in sight.

Nassitch can see that the Battlemaster seems to be stunned, while the two shockers are not giving chase to Osric.  But as he watches, the carriage carries him out of view.

OOC: Uiim's carriage is now a good bit off the map, Log's is almost off the map past where Uiim's was, and Tau's wagon is right after Log's carriage.  Osric is off the map to the north of the town.  Combat is basically over unless people turn around to engage.

Osric, what's your plan?


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 26, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Osric, what's your plan?




DM:  



Spoiler



I'll go ahead and turn East, following the road.  I'll try to remain hidden (hard to do, I know) amongst the trees and keep an eye out to see if anyone's following the carriages down the road.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 27, 2005)

Happy to put the tree line and the town behind him, Tau is very glad that Kromgron is on their side with that electrical blast.  He continues to drive his horses, keeping right on the tail of Log's carriage.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 27, 2005)

Uiim drives on another five minutes and if no more sound or sign or pursuit is detected, he will stop the wagons.  He will then assess the group and make sure that all are present and accounted for...


----------



## log-a-log (Jan 27, 2005)

Log pulls up behind uiims charage if it stops and immediately arms his crossbow then quickly hides it back into the hold of his clothes and awaits orders.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 28, 2005)

"Is everyone here and well?", the old gnome asks...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 28, 2005)

"Well enough for now, I'll be all right," Kromgron says.  "I got hit once, but it's not too bad


----------



## Ashy (Jan 28, 2005)

Uiim nods to the dwarf, mentally noting and priortizing his injuries...


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 28, 2005)

*OOC:*


To Freshen People Up on the VP/WP System read this.







Nassitch:



Spoiler



Looking at Kromgron you almost instantly discern the severity of the wound that he suffered. He took 9 wound damage, reducing him to 5 from 14. It'll take him probably 4 to 5 days of little activity to fully recover without some sort of enhanced healing.



Uiim:



Spoiler



You get the feeling that the hit that Kromgron is nursing dealt more than a blow to his honor the way he winces if he tries to exclaim loudly or breathe too deeply.



Osric:



Spoiler



You escaped swiftly through the tree line, when you caught a glimpse back into the village, it seemed the Mythar were more interested in something else. No chase was given that you noticed.



As you pull your carriages up a good ways away from the village, you begin to assess the situation when the thunder of hoofs coming up behind you brings Osric, panting and worse for wear but without any lasting wounds.









*OOC:*


Let me know when you want to move on.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 28, 2005)

Uiim nods to Osric and then looks beyond.  "I guess they did not take the bait, eh?", he asks himself more than anyone else.  "We can only hope the best for those poor folk; I hope many of them got away."  Once he is sure that no one is in need of healing or tending to, the gnome calls out, "Good job - let's ride.  We need to put as much distance as we can between them-" he nods in the direction of the Mythar, "-and us a'fore our meeting."

With that, he cracks the reigns and heads out...


----------



## Keia (Jan 28, 2005)

Kromgron said:
			
		

> "Well enough for now, I'll be all right," Kromgron says.  "I got hit once, but it's not too bad




" _'Not too bad' _ my furry butt!"  Nassitch exclaimed.  "I heard how you winced he you tossed me.  You should have that looked at, magic like . . . who knows what nasty-nasty the huoms put on their blades.  I can tend . . . but not nearly so fast."

Kimble barked in agreement (probably more from Nassitch's tone than anything else).  

"See . . . even Kimble can smell, too,"  Nassitch added.


----------



## log-a-log (Jan 28, 2005)

With uiims word log swings onto his carraige with nothing in his hands but his reins and with a quick look around he follows uimm out in the same palce he was before in the pecking order.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 28, 2005)

Tau pulls up behind the other carriages and dismounts tieing the reigns to the back of Log's wagon.  Approaching Uiim he says, "We need to find somewhere soon to hide out in.  We cannot leave those poor villagers to the devises of those Mythar.  We must hide and strike soon, before they have a chance to relay the information to other units in the area."


----------



## Ashy (Jan 29, 2005)

Uiim shakes his head, "No.  We have done all we can for them.  We cannot save everyone, though I admire your heart for wanting to try; it mirrors mine.  For now, we must ride - we have an importan meeting to attend to, and we cannot be delayed by _entanglements_..."


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 31, 2005)

As you resume, the sun rises higher and the heat lays down upon your heads as you refrain from looking back.  Back... the only place it seems you can never go.

The day is long and somber.  But soon the sun sinks behind the trees, and the coolness of night descends.  As you make camp the many sounds of the forest add some much needed relief to the quiet of the ride.

Log begins to sift through the food supplies but quickly becomes unsatisfied with the rations.  However, Nassitch brings down a wild turkey with a well placed shot as he explores around the camp, and with a bit of seasoning from Log's cooking parentage, you turn the grueling thought of more hard rations into a filling and flavorful platter of food.









*OOC:*


Just some more flavor time for you all.  You'll basically have two more days of travel time between now and the meeting.  If everyone could check in with an IC post, it'd be nice.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 31, 2005)

*Kromgron eats slowly and without much thought, which is unusual for normally the dwarf is quick to praise for a good meal, and always pays close attention to his food.*

"'Tis quiet varmit... so very quiet tonight..." he murmurs, stroking Kimble's head absently.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 31, 2005)

Osric rises after finishing his meal and gingerly rubs down his bruises.  "I'm turning in early," he says.  "I'll take the early morning watch."  He checks over all of his gear, making sure Seamus and Feargal are situated for the night, then crawls into his rack and is soon asleep.


----------



## Keia (Jan 31, 2005)

*Nassitch (Kobold)  Ranger/Egoist 2/3, unhurt, 9pps remaining*

Nassitch was pleased with himself for bagging the turkey.  He had hoped to get a second one . . . and might of if he hadn't thought he heard other movement in the forest that scared him - but his friends didn't need to know about a scaredy cat kobold.  

"Still got the wishbone!" Nassitch said happily.  "We should let it dry and make a wish tomorrow.  Now Kimble, no eating the wishbone . . . okay?"

That said he curled up next to Kimble for warmth and settled in.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Layonarai Leafrunner - Female Elf Spirit Shaman 5*

As the group stops the first time, Layonarai stays in her wagon but speaks to Olivia. "When we stop for the night I can tend to the wounded."

Later as the group stops for the night Layonarai checks those that are wounded and applies any needed healing.

After dinner, Layonarai heads to her bed in her wagon for sleep. The next morning she retrieves a new set of spells for the day.

OOC:
Healing +14
6 first level spells left that can be used as Cure Light Wounds: 1d8 vitality + 5 wound
3 third level spells left that can be used as Cure Moderate Wounds: 2d8 vitality + 5 wound
Layonarai spells for the next day:
Spells Retrieved (3/3/1/1)
0th- Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds, Purify Food and Drink
1st- Cure Light Wounds, Entangle, Magic Stone
2nd- Summon Nature’s Ally II
3rd- Call Lightning


----------



## Ashy (Jan 31, 2005)

Uiim notices how the mood has changed dramatically from the night previous, despite the unexpected and royal treat of Nassitch's turkey.  The old gnome thanks the kobold for his fine and true shot and tells everyone that he is deeply proud of them and their actions this day.  Finally, he adds that they should each remember those from the town in their thoughts, prayers and meditations.  He then retires to bed, somewhat glumly.

His fitful sleep is filled with dreams of blood and screams...


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 31, 2005)

It is fairly obvious that Tau needed no reminder to keep the town in his thoughts. While the others may hesitate to turn their gaze back, his always finds its way there.  He feels truely helpless to aid those they had entertained only yesterday.  Hopefully they will get a chance to even things out in the near future and make those Mythar pay.

_[ooc: did I miss something, what meeting are we heading towards? apologies if I have just forgotten something.]_


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 31, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> _[ooc: did I miss something, what meeting are we heading towards? apologies if I have just forgotten something.]_












*OOC:*


For reference's sake: Ashy's post here.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 31, 2005)

_[ooc: thanks, I had forgotten that in all the excitement with the murder and the attack.]_


----------



## log-a-log (Feb 1, 2005)

Seeing Uiim's trying to cheer everyone up. Log pastes a smile onto his face and thens starts to go around making jokes and bashing on almost everyone because they didn't say anything about his great meal. Never leaving some one until they smiled at least a quick smile and even then returning to them to make sure that they contniue to smile. When everyone seems to be tired he sayes he will gladly take first watch because he didn't seem to do anything during the day.
Dm: 



Spoiler



I'll just sit down in the shadows a little ways away from the fire and looks into it all smile draining away from his face as he gazes into the fire with his ears sharp.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 2, 2005)

As Log keeps watch the rest of you attempt to settle in, although it is a restless night plagued with thoughts of the Mythar laying waste to the innocent villagers homes and lives. Switching off watches with Tau, Layonarai and Nassitch the night passes without event.

----

Today the sun is hidden behind a swath of dark clouds, and before camp is broken a light drizzle begins to fall. Sending a surprising chill through your weary bodies. Breakfast is eaten as you set off, the gruel of trail rations and luke-warm coffee, adds to the discomforting tone.

The road narrows at some points to a carriage width and the rain has turned the normally dusty hard-packed earth into soggy mud which slops and squelches as you pass. The forests remain dark around you, from which you tug your cloaks tighter to ward off a cold that is more than just the drizzle.

Soon the grey is overcome by the darkness of night and the rain beats on, you pull the carriages and wagons aside into a partial clearing and make camp. Log continues to attempt to cheer his companions up, but his humor is even lost on himself.

Lightning begins to splay through the skies creating great thunderous roars which rattle the walls of the carriages and cause the horses to whinny and tug uncomfortably against their ties.

You sit together, huddled under a makeshift canvas roof stretched between the tops of the two carriages and the wagon. A small fire spits against the wet wood it is forced to burn.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 2, 2005)

Sitting around the fire in the grey morning, Tau's mood matches the weather perfectly,"I am of two minds, one the one hand I hope that those Mythar are not still on our tail.  Sure we didn't see anything last night, but if they came upon us during our meeting, our contact might get spooked or feel betrayed.  On the other hand I kind of hope they are still after us, because then they are not after the poor villagers.  That Cantus sure made a lot of trouble, if we ever find him he needs to understand what his actions have brought upon the town.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 2, 2005)

"I'm not sure what could happen, I'm just a simple dwarf.  But if they do follow us, we know what to do with them!" Kromgron says with feeling.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 2, 2005)

*Layonarai Leafrunner - Female Elf Spirit Shaman 5*

Layonarai sits with her companions and listens to the discussion. Then she stairs out into the rain.

"If they are still on our trail, this storm will increase the potency of my lightning spells."

She then returns her attention to the fire.

"Where are we going again? I forget..."


----------



## log-a-log (Feb 2, 2005)

With his humor lost on everyone log just sits in a corner. A sense of though and loss seems to be around him. He just stares blankly into space as he twirls a dagger around his fingers and hands slowly. Though he seems deep in though he gladly offers to take the first watch.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 2, 2005)

Uiim, gloomy and resigned to silence for the day, opens his mouth as if to speak.  Before any sound exits, however, he clamps his mouth shut abruptly.  Finally, after chewing on his words for what seems like an eternity, he replies, "We are going to meet a contact of mine - an informant - he is suppossed to have important information for us..."


----------



## log-a-log (Feb 2, 2005)

Log's eyes flash up from their seemingly deep swim in the pool of thought and looks at uiim. He stands quickly and leans against what is ever nearist with the dagger shealthed under his clothes. Before Uiim gets his first lines out. He is alert and ready for anything now it seems.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 4, 2005)

<snort, smack smack>_"For the las' time Seamus...  We're not joining the order of the stick..."_ <SNOOORRRRE>


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 6, 2005)

The night passes in the midst of the pattering of rain upon the carriage roofs.  The sun eeks out a few rays of light between the dark clouds.  Hard tack and coffee and then the road again.

It wears on for hours, passing no one and seeing little wildlife, the rain soaks your cloaks through and Osric breaks out a number of heavy wool blankets from the supply wagon to help keep the drivers warm.  The day passes without any seeming shift in light, until you notice that you can't see much beyond the lantern light.

However, Uiim presses the lead carriage onward despite some remarks on making camp for the night.  He seems determined to make as much distance now for some reason, and then it sinks into the back of your minds, the contact.  The rain sinks into a light misting and you can hear the sounds of the forest beginning to take shape around you, the creatures who had holed themselves away during the rain stirring for the first time in two days.

With a shudder the lead carriage comes to a halt, in the distance you can make out a small light, perhaps a camp fire.


----------



## log-a-log (Feb 7, 2005)

With the wagons stop Log smoothly and quicklys ties the horses up swings down from his percka and appears next to uiim. "Want me to go see what I can find?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 7, 2005)

"What do we have, boss?" Kromgron asks softly, picking up Bullcleaver with one hand.


----------



## Keia (Feb 7, 2005)

*Nassitch (male Kobold) Ranger/Egoist 2/3*

Nassitch craned his head around the cart trying to see what he could make out of the light up ahead.  He almost volunteered for investigating to make certain it was safe, then thought better of it.

_'Going up there all alone could be very dangerous,'_ Nassitch thought.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 7, 2005)

Osric loosens his falchion in its baldric as he rides up next to Uiim's carriage.  He scans the area around the campfire with a suspicious eye.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 7, 2005)

Uiim nods to Log, a slight frown upon his features.  He wipes the rain off of his bald crown and then replies.  "Aye.  Log and Nassitch, go up and take a look around.  If this is the contact, he will be wary, so if he speaks, speak my name.  We'll be watching - if you need us, you have but to call..."


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 7, 2005)

Tau remains on watch while Log and Nassitch go take a look.  He keeps his eyes open for any sign of his friends' return.


----------



## Keia (Feb 7, 2005)

*Nassitch (male Kobold) Ranger/Egoist 2/3*



			
				Uiim said:
			
		

> "Aye.  Log and Nassitch, go up and take a look around.  If this is the contact, he will be wary, so if he speaks, speak my name.  We'll be watching - if you need us, you have but to call..."




Nassitch's eyes get big at the mention of his name, his face gaining a "Who? me?" look to it for a moment.

_'How come I've got to go explore the scary camp?!?'_ Nassitch thought.  Ideas that he was expendable, among others, flashed through his head in an instant.  _'Silly willy.  You're going cause you're the scout . . . going scouting . . . '_

"Okey-doe, Uiim,"  Nassitch replied.  "Kimble, you stay here while I do the sneaky-sneak time, okay?"

Nassitch headed out toward the light in the distance, keeping to bushes, trees and assorted cover.  Once into the initial cover, Nassitch paused, the smell of wet dog about him for a moment . . . then it was gone.

OOC: Nassitch activated _Chameleon_, granting a +10 enhancement bonus to hide for 30 minutes.  Hide +21, Move +8


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 8, 2005)

Nassitch disappears from sight in mere seconds, the smell of wet dog lingers for a moment and is then gone with the night wind.  Log however takes a moment longer, slipping off into the darkness.

Log and Nassitch:



Spoiler



You both slink through the darkness with a learned ease, as you approach the campfire cautiously you can make out a pair of figures.  A short stocky figure, with dark skin, wearing grungy hide armor sits opposite a sharp-nosed halfling who stares into the fire without blinking.  The stocky figure grunts something relatively unintelligible to the halfling, although he doesn't move from his seat upon a half-rotten log.  The halfling nods, closes his eyes for a moment and then reopens them, a smile crossing his face.


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2005)

*Nassitch (male Kobold) Ranger/Egoist 2/3*

Nassitch will sneak back and report what he saw to Uiim, with particular attention to describing the two at he campfire.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 8, 2005)

Uiim nods and thinks for a moment.

DM [sblock]Is this my contact?[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 8, 2005)

Ashy [sblock]From what you can tell, it could very well be.  It is the third day out, you were not actually given a physical description of the contact, as that information was highly sensitive.[/sblock]


----------



## Ashy (Feb 9, 2005)

Uiim turns to the group.  "This well might be those we seek.  Keep your eyes and ears peeled.  Kromgron, you and Nassitich are with me.  The rest of you, stay ready, but be wary for a double cross..."  He then, with the dwarf and the kobold in tow, heads towards the fire.  Before he arrives to the fire, he calls out, "Greetings, travellers.  Peace and *freedom from oppression* to you.  Uiim comes calling this eve..."


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 9, 2005)

Osric dismounts and unsheaths his falchion, figuring he'd fare better on foot in these close quarters.  He keeps a wary eye on two around the campfire.


----------



## log-a-log (Feb 9, 2005)

DM:



Spoiler



I'll stay behind and watch the people although I have a feeling that they know that I'm their anyway I'll remain hidden as long as I possible can even after uiim greets them and talks to them.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 9, 2005)

Tau keeps watch as instructed by Uiim, his bow is out, though it is not knocked.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 10, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Uiim turns to the group. "This well might be those we seek. Keep your eyes and ears peeled. Kromgron, you and Nassitich are with me. The rest of you, stay ready, but be wary for a double cross..." He then, with the dwarf and the kobold in tow, heads towards the fire. Before he arrives to the fire, he calls out, "Greetings, travellers. Peace and *freedom from oppression* to you.  Uiim comes calling this eve..."




The sharp-nosed halfling smiles and stands up to face the call, although the stocky figure remains seated and rubs his nose accompanied by a wet sounding sniffle. "Greetings Uiim, you and the others are welcome at our fire, oppression has no place but on the end of my dagger."  He gestures to the fire, "bring your wagons around, their axles squeel like dying rats.  I atleast hope that you did not bring any rats along."  This last sentence is said with a vicious surety.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 11, 2005)

Uiim steps into the firelight and nods, "Then your dagger may soon be whetted."  The gnome pasues for a moment and looks from the halfling to his companion.  "To whom do I speak?"


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 11, 2005)

"My name is Vyrick, my friend here is Paitsel, he serves mostly as my bodyguard." The halfling resumes his seat in front of the fire, from what you can tell, the two of them are traveling light and on foot.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 11, 2005)

"And I assume you were waiting for me in particular?", the old gnome asks...


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 14, 2005)

Satisfied that the pair mean no harm, Osric directs the carriages closer to the campsite, leading the horses of Uiim's carriage by hand.  He then begins to prepare the carriages and horses for the night.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 16, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> "And I assume you were waiting for me in particular?", the old gnome asks...




The halfling smiles and offers up a seat next to him for Uiim, as the gnome sits the halfling says "indeed my comrade, these times bode ill for all not bowing to oppression."  Taking a glance at the wagons as they are drawn up around the camp, "it seems you have seen battle recently, I can't imagine any other weapon but a Mythar eh'len leaving those kinds of marks," he gestures towards some of the spots where eh'lens sank into the wagon that Tau is driving.  "I hope you fared better than they did."









*OOC:*


An eh'len is a throwing steel that the mythar use.


----------



## Keia (Feb 16, 2005)

*Nassitch (male Kobold) Ranger/Egoist 2/3*



			
				Vyrick said:
			
		

> " . . . bring your wagons around, their axles squeel like dying rats.  I atleast hope that you did not bring any rats along."  This last sentence is said with a vicious surety.




Nassitch wasn't certain that he cared for the reference.  He wasn't really certain that Vyrick was referring to him, but being the self-conscious low self-esteem kobold that Nassitch was, he certainly thought it referred to him.  As soon as the others started gathering around, Nassitch whistled for Kimble . . . the dog's presense comforting him.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 16, 2005)

Tau remains on guard. 

_[ooc: just letting you know I'm still here ]_


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 16, 2005)

*Layonarai Leafrunner - Female Elf Spirit Shaman 5*

The elven maiden watches as the wagons are pulled into a circle around the fire and then she watches as Uiim converses with the men.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 17, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> The halfling smiles and offers up a seat next to him for Uiim, as the gnome sits the halfling says "indeed my comrade, these times bode ill for all not bowing to oppression."  Taking a glance at the wagons as they are drawn up around the camp, "it seems you have seen battle recently, I can't imagine any other weapon but a Mythar eh'len leaving those kinds of marks," he gestures towards some of the spots where eh'lens sank into the wagon that Tau is driving.  "I hope you fared better than they did."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Uiim nods, "Aye, we did, but I fear we did little to harm them.  There was an unsual occurance in the town we were last in - something that caught the attention of the Mythar."  Uiim seems a little unready to talk more about the subject just yet, but none of you are sure exactly why...

The old gnome clears his throat and looks into the fire.  "We have ridden hard to make this meeting, so let us be on with it; we would know what brought us here, if possible..."


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 20, 2005)

The halfling pauses, sensing Uiims reserve, but continues nonetheless, "you surely know of Psuche, the skycity, the heart of the Mythar's power. You know few have seen it and fewer still live to tell of it. We think we may have a reliable source on the inside, and if we do, the information that could be gathered regarding the Mythar would be unimaginable in our efforts. Our cells of resistance generally operate independently of any others to keep them safe, yet Paitsel and I are the last of our cell and I atleast am hunted. To pass off this critical information was of..." his statement is cut short as a thin line of red appears across his neck, he gasps, blood gurgling in his throat he clutches and falls towards Uiim.

A humanoid shape about the size of a human but pitch black and shedding no light, appears at first blurry then fully in your sight, the realization however occurs instantly that it was always there, you just didn't notice it. The creature holds a thin crystalline rapier trailed with a line of dark red blood, it has no face nor meaningful features.

Initiative Order: Kromgron 21, Uiim 20, Creature 19, Osric 18, Layonarai 17, Nassitch 16, Paitsel 10, Tau 8, Log-A-Log 7

Nassitch:



Spoiler



You don't know exactly what this thing is, but you can tell it is Mythar, unlike anyone you have ever seen, and stranger than that it gives off no scent.



OOC: I'm fading Olivia out unless Rolling Man comes back.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Layonarai Leafrunner - Female Elf Spirit Shaman 5*

Layonarai moves to the halfling's side and calls on the spiritual energies to cast cure light wounds on him.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 21, 2005)

*Kromgron gives a roar of anger at this cowardly attack.  Pulling Bullcleaver, he rushes over to the attacker and swings at it strongly, the weapon glowing with a strange blue energy.*

OOC - Charge with Bullcleaver, using Psionic Weapon feat, +10 to attack, 1d12+6 (plus an additional 2d6 from Psionic Weapon).  Psionic Focus has been expended.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 21, 2005)

Tau draws his heavy crystal pick and charges in after the others (provided there is anything other than a gooy mess left over after everyone else goes).

_[ooc: Deep Crystal Heavy Pick +10 (w/charge bonus) melee (1d6+3, 18-20, piercing), doh forgot to focus myself. doh doh forgot to use synesthete while in public...]_


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 22, 2005)

Osric draws his falchion and charges the shadowy figure, bellowing a fearsome battle cry (and hoping it distracts him for a second or two).


----------



## Ashy (Feb 22, 2005)

Uiim screams, "Noo!" and then leaps to attack the dark figure.

OOC: Jump +11, attack with _Plunge_ - +8 melee (1d4+1, 18-20, piercing)


----------



## log-a-log (Feb 23, 2005)

Dm:



Spoiler



Sense I'm still hidden in the shadows I will move around until I am right in the path of the figure and watch I'll have by waiting for the figure to get within range of a sneak attack although I'm last how is that I can't be I rolled so bad ah well anyway thats my plan.


----------



## Keia (Feb 23, 2005)

*Nassitch (Kobold) Ranger/Egoist 2/3, unhurt, 12pps remaining*

Nassitch stumbled back away from the creature that just appeared.  He was shocked that someone had snuck within their presense.  Nassitch sniffed the air, looking for any indication of what happened.

"I didn't . . . I didn't smell . . . didn't see,"  Nassitch muttered.  Nassitch rustled his fur and called to Kimble to stay.

OOC: Manifesting Inertial Armor for 3 points, gives +5 Armor to AC.  Display is an outgrowth of fur, momentarily. New AC 23.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 26, 2005)

Kromgron screaming in rage charges the unnatural creature, his greataxe sweeping in a powerful arc, but with an almost unnatural grace shifts its rapier, catching the head of the axe and altering its course so that it misses.

Uiim, leaping to his feet, lunges at the creature but the same rapier which deflect Kromgron's greataxe batters Uiim's blade aside with a frightening strength and then stabs at the gnome, although the blow does not pierce his armor, the wound stings beneath his studded armor.

Osric charges in from near the wagon, leaping over the fire and bringing down his falchion in a mighty swing, the creature has only a passing reaction, attempting to block it with its rapier, it merely manages to deflect some of the force of the blow.  The creature staggers back a moment, reorienting itself to the slew of attackers beginning to surround it.

Layonarai rushes in, grabbing the halfling by its cloak, she drags the halfling away from the combat and applies a swift curative spell, but as her magic reaches out it fails to find any life energy to latch on to.  The wound which passes through the halflings throat has torn away most of the little one's windpipe and a massive amount of blood has flown from the severed jugular vein, he seems to be dead.

Nassitch calls upon his inertial armor, providing himself more protection.

The stocky figure known as Paitsel leaps to his feet, only now do you notice two heavy spiked gauntlets upon his fists, his swing however goes quite wild not even getting close to the creature.

Tau charges into the fray, his heavy pick swings almost ready to take the creature in the back, but it seems to twist unnaturally and the blow misses.

Log-a-log is no where to be seen.

Initiative Order: Kromgron 21, Uiim 20, Creature 19, Osric 18, Layonarai 17, Nassitch 16, Paitsel 10, Tau 8, Log-A-Log 7

Uiim takes 7 vitality damage.
Osric deals 13 vitality damage to the creature.

Top of the round, check the OOC thread for a few questions I have.


----------



## log-a-log (Feb 28, 2005)

Dm:



Spoiler



Alright now that I have cut off his escape I want to sneak within 30 feet to hit him and also I want to trade from a regular arrow to my special arrows or pshy arrow then fire at him when I have a clear range of fire.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 28, 2005)

*VP: 42, WP: 14, D: +5, Touch +1, Flat +4, AR: 3/-, ATK: +9 (1d12+9)*

*Kromgron is startled by his inability to hit the creature.  Taking a step back, he channels the power of the great cave bear into his body, hoping to give him the strength to punish this betrayer.  Taking a breath, he concentrates to regain his focus to empower his weapon again.*

OOC - 5' step back, manifesting _animal affinity_ for +4 to Str.  Taking move action to focus psionically (+10 Concentration).


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 28, 2005)

*VP: 50, WP: 14, D: +8, Touch +2, Flat +5, AR: 2/-, ATK: +11 (2d4+9)*

Taking a sidestep* as necessary Osric moves to flank the creature, taking a swing at his head in the process.

=========================================

OOC:  Defense bonus above includes +1 Dodge bonus.

*Five-foot step; will try to put the creature between himself and Kromgron.

Also, I'm assuming we were all healed back when we rested; if not, let me know.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 28, 2005)

*Layonarai Leafrunner; V 32, W 10, D +9, T +6, DR 2/-, Spells 6/6/5/2*

Seeing that she cannot help the halfling, she looks up at the sky while calling on the spirits to draw lightning from above. Then she calls down a bolt upon the dark creature.

OOC: Casting _Call Lightning_. It has a casting time of 1 round. So she cannot call the first bolt until the next round. 3d10 damage per bolt or 3d6 damage per bolt if the nasty weather has stopped. One bolt per round and 5 total bolts.
Saving Throw: Reflex half
Spell Resistance: Yes


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 28, 2005)

Tau continues to swing with his pick, amazed at the speed of the creature.  He adjusts his position by 5 feet if that puts him in a better flanking position with one of his allies.

_[ooc: Deep Crystal Heavy Pick +10 (w/flanking) melee (1d6+3, 18-20, piercing)]_


----------



## Keia (Mar 3, 2005)

*Nassitch (Kobold) Ranger/Egoist 2/3, unhurt, 9pps remaining*

"Kimble, come,"  Nassitch said as he backed away from the attacker.

Nassitch took another step back and scanned the clearing, looking for more trouble.  When he didn't see anything apparent, he knocked his bow and fired on the stranger.  It was only after the arrow was released that Nassitch realized he had used one of his flaming arrows.

OOC: Firing once at the bad guy, expending his focus.  +8 ranged attack.  Damage is 1d4 +1 +1 point blank +2 mythar +2d6 psionic shot + 1d6 fire.  Total of 1d4 + 3d6 + 4.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 4, 2005)

"Why?  Why take his life, fiend!?!?", Uiim yells, not relenting upon the assassin...

OOC: attack with Plunge - +8 melee (1d4+1, 18-20, piercing)


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 4, 2005)

Kromgron steps back and growls, the strength of the great cave bear flowing through him, focusing his mind and his weapon.  (Focus gained).

Uiim lunges again, this time in a better position with Osric opposite him, his blade finding purchase his rage channeling a bit of his psionic energy through his blade, the creature twists and recoils in pain and lunges back.  But Uiim's instincts deflect the blow a moment before it would have skewered him.

Osric swings again with his falchion at the creature, unable to defend itself from so many angles, he cleaves deeply into the fleshy blackness of it's body.  With a scream which seems to bend the very air, the creatures blade clatters to the ground.

As the blade falls, a streak of blue-silver fire lances through the air skewering the creature through the neck, it staggers and then collapses backwards into Tau's pick which drives itself deep into the creatures lower spine.  It shakes and falls to the ground, a sickly gray-ichor oozing from the creatures many visible wounds.

Initiative Order: Kromgron 21, Uiim 20, Creature 19, Osric 18, Layonarai 17, Nassitch 16, Paitsel 10, Tau 8, Log-A-Log 7

Everyone started at full.

Kromgron: Focus Gained
Uiim deals 12 vitality damage (4 base, +2d6 deep crystal)
Osric deals 16 damage, 4 vitality, 12 wound.
Nassitch deals 15 wound damage.
Tau deals 6 wound damage.
Creature sunk to -20 wound damage, fails save, dies.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 4, 2005)

"What in...", Uiim begins, wincing at his wounds, "What is this thing?"


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 4, 2005)

Osric prods at it with his boot to make sure it's really dead, and wipes the gore from his blade.  "I've never...  Has anyone-  What the hell IS that thing?"  He'll search the creature's body for anything that might give a clue as to what he is, where he came from, who he's working for, etc.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 4, 2005)

*VP: 42, WP: 14, D: +5, Touch +1, Flat +4, AR: 3/-, ATK: +9 (1d12+7+2d6)*

*Kromgron steps forward, muscle bulging, his greataxe swinging to strike their murderous foe.*

OOC - Swing, using psionic weapon feat.  Charge if I have to.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 4, 2005)

Having hunted Mythar throughout his life, Tau kneels beside the corse of the fallen assassin to see if he can identify it.

_ooc: don't have any particular knowledge skill, but Mythar are his favored enemy._


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 4, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Kromgron steps forward, muscle bulging, his greataxe swinging to strike their murderous foe.*
> 
> OOC - Swing, using psionic weapon feat.  Charge if I have to.




It's dead.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 4, 2005)

*Kromgron checks his instinctual swing, then rests Bullcleaver on the ground, his hands on the haft.*

"Name of... what _was_ that?" he asks.


----------



## Keia (Mar 6, 2005)

*Nassitch (Kobold)*

"It's got no smell . . . I didn't sense it at all,"  Nassitch stated.  The kobold scanned the clearing, looking for any additional trouble.  "Can the halfling be saved?"


----------



## Ashy (Mar 7, 2005)

Hearing the kobolds words, Uiim goes ashen.  "Light!", he yells, "We need light!  Spread out - there may be more of these things about!  Secure a perimeter!"  The old gnome looks to Tau, "You finish your examination..."  He then moves over to the fire and lights some torches and begins placing them in a ring around the campsight...


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 7, 2005)

Osric quickly grabs a torch and starts searching the immediate perimeter.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 8, 2005)

Tau continues to examine the body, trying to remember everything he has learned about his hated oppressors.  At Uiim's warning that there may be more about, Tau manifests, _synesthete_ and lowers his blindfold.  He concentrates momentarily to gain focus before continuing his search, he will not be caught off guard again.


----------



## log-a-log (Mar 8, 2005)

DM: 



Spoiler



alright I guess sense I see ti go down first I won't fire of course but I will start my search around the parameter about 10 feet into the trees is all then report back. Oh I also want to get anything I can off the body.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 16, 2005)

Tau examines the body, although he is utterly mystified by the creature; it is nothing like anything he has ever seen or heard of before.  It seems to be a lithe humanoid body, almost similar to an elves, however the head is slightly more elongated and devoid of any features.  It's androgynous body is completely smooth, flat black skin which only now seems to register correctly with your vision.  The gray ichor that seeps from its wounds seems to twist the light, making it appear fuzzy.  It wears no clothing at all except for a harness with which it carries a rapier sheath, a number of daggers and a shortbow of dark purple crystal.  The items are generally nondescript although Uiim instantly recognizes the dark purple crystal of the shortbow as being the same type as his rapier, perhaps of Mythar origin.

The investigation is delayed by Uiim's call to defense, as some strike up torches and Tau manifests his _synesthete _power and search the perimeter everything seems unsettling as secure as before the creature arrived.  Whatever allowed the creature to slip in unseen was more than mere hidden movement, it's very presence was blotted out from your mind.


----------



## log-a-log (Mar 17, 2005)

Log pipes up out of the darkness "I get what ever is on the body I calls it first. That is after I search the perimeter."


----------



## Keia (Mar 17, 2005)

Nassitch looked over the halfling that was cut initially, to see if there was anything he could do to save him.  



			
				Log said:
			
		

> "I get what ever is on the body I calls it first. That is after I search the perimeter."




"Dibs?!? Dibs!!! No dibs, log, dead one killed before our eyes,"  Nassitch called.  "Uiim will dole out as he sees fit . . . later . . . much later."

OOC: The halfling with the cut throat is beyond help?


----------



## Ashy (Mar 17, 2005)

Uiim frowns when he hears Log's words.  "Respect for the dead, Log.  The creatures' items will be given to those who can use them best, if at all."  He then moves over to Paitsel and speaks quietly, but still loud enough for others to hear.  He points to the dead creature and asks, "Paitsel, I am sorry for the loss of your charge, but do you have any idea what this...thing...was?  Do you know if there could be others about?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 17, 2005)

I think that whatever this is, may have used psionics to cloud our minds.  I know of this power, having studied this stone I took off the body of a Huom once." Tau says, reaching into his small belt pouch and pulling out a cloudy black crystal.  "Keep your eyes and your mind open."


----------



## Ashy (Mar 18, 2005)

Uiim nods, "Thanks to ye, Tau."  He then looks back to their sole remaining contact...


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 24, 2005)

The stout figure turns to you, his dark face is contrasted by his wide blue eyes which gaze as Uiim with a detached gaze, "'do not know what.  Poor Vyrick, not know him long.  Did not sense it like I sense you when arrive, no sound."  Paitsel looks down at the small body of the halfling, "he tell you what you need know?"


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 24, 2005)

Osric sheaths his falchion and grabs a shovel from his cart.  "We'd best give him proper rites," he says darkly, "and ensure his body remains unmolested."  He turns and heads away from the camp and the road.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 24, 2005)

Uiim looks to Paitsel and shakes his head slowly.  "Nay, he did not.  I assume you know nothing of it?  From whence came the two of you?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 24, 2005)

Tau begins searching the ground around the campsite with his heightened senses looking for the creature's tracks. 

(ooc: survival +10 vs. mythar)


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 12, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Uiim looks to Paitsel and shakes his head slowly.  "Nay, he did not.  I assume you know nothing of it?  From whence came the two of you?"




Paitsel nods, "I meet with Vyrick two days ago.  South.  He travel a long way on his own.  He not talk much to me."

Tau: [sblock]With the many years of skill you have had tracking Mythar, you slowly pick out the creatures path into the camp.  It seems it had been off to the side until you and the others arrived, when it slowly proceeded to enter the camp, it's movement is definately that of a skilled hunter, each foot placed disturbing nearly nothing, one in front of the other, heel to toe.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Really sorry for my lack of devotion to this game, I feel a bit lacking inspiration wise regarding this game and am hoping to change that soon enough.


----------



## Keia (Apr 12, 2005)

*Nassitch (male Kobold)  Ranger/Egoist 2/3*

"I know it not probably there, but perhaps the information is on him, Uiim," Nassitch offered.  He patched the dead halfling's neck so he didn't bleed everywhere and possibly damage information he may have.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 12, 2005)

*Kromgron shakes his head at the creature, and helps the others search to make sure there are no more further nasty surprises.  If there are not, he will help dig a grave for each of the two slain.*

"Very bad day, very bad day indeed," he mutters to no on in particular.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 12, 2005)

Tau returns to Uiim to give his report, "This creature was a skilled assassin.  It was very careful about covering it's tracks and stalking prey.  I think I can continue to follow its path however."


----------



## Ashy (Apr 12, 2005)

Uiim bows his head for a moment, placing his chin in his hand.  He thinks for a moment and then nods slowly, lifting his head as he does so.  "Tau, myself and Nassitch will follow this thing's trail.  The rest of you stay here, get camp started.  Log, please respectfully look over Vyrick's body, remove anything that can further our cause and then help Krom bury him.  Osric, keep an eye on everyone for me, eh?"  The gnome motions for the large man to come over and speaks privately with him for a few moments.

Before he leaves, Uiim says, simply, "Olivia is in charge in my stead and should I not return, she gets the reins.  Hopefully we'll be back before supper."

With that, the gnome motions for Tau to lead on.

Osric and DM: [sblock]Uiim tells the human, "Keep a close watch on Paitsel - we do not know if he can be trusted or not...If he makes any strange moves, knock him out and tie him up."[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Layonarai Leafrunner; VP: 32, WP: 10, D: +9, Touch +6, DR: 2/-, Spells 6/6/5/2*

Layonarai tries to look for any signs of spirits in the area.

OOC: Using detect spirits.


----------



## log-a-log (Apr 13, 2005)

Log appears into the clearing and bows respectivly to uiim " Alright." Log then begins searching the body thouroughly while still remaining respectful.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 13, 2005)

Tau returns to the trail to pick up where he left off.  As Uiim and Nastiich join him he points out the tracks he is following and how skillfully they were made, "See here, this slight dusting of the undergrowth. This Mythar walked toe to heal to keep the tracks minimal and so as to leave the terrain undisturbed by it's passing.  It was very skilled at stalking.  If you look here, it would appear that the creature had been on this spot for some time almost as if it waited until we had arrived before attacking."


----------



## Ashy (Apr 13, 2005)

Uiim nods, studying the ground.  He silently thanks the powers that Tau can see whatever it is that he sees, because all the gnome sees is bare earth.  "Good, Tau, lead on...", he says quietly.


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 15, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> The gnome motions for the large man to come over and speaks privately with him for a few moments.




Osric nods almost imperceptibly, then starts helping set up camp.

"Paitsel, are you injured?  If not, I could use a hand, here," he says to the stocky stranger.


----------



## Keia (Apr 15, 2005)

*Nassitch (Kobold) Ranger/Egoist 2/3, unhurt, 9pps remaining*



			
				Uiim said:
			
		

> "Good, Tau, lead on...", he says quietly.




Nassitch noted the signs Tau explained, but kept silent, trying to memorize the explanation by repeated in his head over and over again.  While they traveled, Nassitch kept to the rear, ocvering their more obvious tracks and keeping alert for trouble.

OOC: Survival +11 (add'l +4 if tracking by scent), Spot +7, Scent, Darkvision 120', Lowlight vision


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 20, 2005)

*Kromgron finishes digging the two graves and helps set up camp, wandering around in a bit of a daze.  He doesn't really know what to do with himself.  Nearly everyone else was tracking, something he had no skill at, and so here he sat, defending the camp against the ravages of... squirrels and bluejays.  How strange life was sometimes...*


----------



## Ferrix (May 3, 2005)

Log-a-Log: [sblock] As you pat down Vyrick's body, you note a small dagger with a twisting ivory grip, it's pommel a head with four faces, each contorted in a different aspect of pain. He wears a thin shirt of silvery chain beneath his tunic, and after a bit more examination you note a small concealed pocket built into his tunic. With a little work, you manage to cut it open, as it had been sewn shut, and draw out a thin sheet of crystal no larger than a hand tall and wide, it has an oily texture, but you can't make out why. Upon his person, there is of little else of note.[/sblock]

Layonarai sits and concentrates upon the surrounding area. [sblock]As you enter the spirit realm of vision, you note very little at odd to the natural world, although the creature lying dead emanates no spirit self. A creature of mere shadow within the natural world.[/sblock]

Paitsel grunts his discontent with the whole situation, although he obliges Osric and helps the warrior dig a grave for his companion and the assassin. Although discontent, he remains relatively subdued, giving little input beyond his labor. In a short while the two strong men have excavated a decent enough section of earth and are ready to lay the two bodies to rest.

Tau, Uiim and Nassitch make their way upon the creatures trail, it seems to wade its way around the camp and along the road heading in the direction opposite of where they came. For a moment Tau loses the trail, his senses tired and the night dark, Nassitch however picks it up quickly, and begins doggedly leading the way once again. 







*OOC:*


How long do you plan on following the trail?


----------



## log-a-log (May 5, 2005)

Log reports to uiim. " I found these things on (anyone can look at my last spoiler if they wish to find out what I found) the assasin now what do you wish me to do and if I may can I have the stuff please!!!". Looks like a kid wanting a new toy.


----------



## Ashy (May 5, 2005)

OOC: Log, Uiim is not in camp in the moment and cannot answer your question just yet...  

Uiim looks to Tau and Nassitich and asks, "If we place a marker here and return in the mornin', do you two think you could pick up the trail from here, or will the trail be too cold by then?"


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2005)

*Nassitch (male Kobold) Ranger/Egoist 2/3*



			
				Uiim said:
			
		

> Uiim looks to Tau and Nassitich and asks, "If we place a marker here and return in the mornin', do you two think you could pick up the trail from here, or will the trail be too cold by then?"



"Weather . . . time . . . could make a mess of the tracks, it could," Nassitch replied.  "Plus, the mean one was very stealthy . . . tough to follow."

Nassitch will keep reviewing in his head the clues for tracks the dead stealthy thing that killed the messenger.


----------



## Ashy (May 5, 2005)

Uiim nods and looks to Tau.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 5, 2005)

"Nassitch is right, we could try, but I might not be able to pick up the trail then.  The two of us can continue on if you like, we will return in the morning." replies Tau as he contemplates the tracks before him.


----------



## Ashy (May 6, 2005)

Uiim frowns, "There is no way for me to know if you two get in trouble.  There could be more of those things-" the gnome points with his thumb back towards the camp, "-out here... The lot of us were barely able to take that one down.  The two of you might not fare so well."  The old gnome pauses for a moment and then asks, "Is there any way that you two have that will alert me if a problem arises?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 6, 2005)

"Not really. I have the ability to allow you to see through my eyes, but it is very limited in range and duration." replies Tau, also not sure of his ability to hide were they to encounter something else.


----------



## Ashy (May 6, 2005)

Uiim frowns and shakes his head, "Then it is too risky...Let us mark the trail and pray for fair weather.  We'll begin tracking again in the morning..."

The old gnome waits for the ranger to do so and then leads his two friends back to camp...


----------



## Erekose13 (May 6, 2005)

"Alright boss." says Tau agreeably.  He sets a small group of stones arrayed near the spot they stopped. Then on the way back he makes the trail more obvious so that they will easily be for them all to follow. "How are we going to get the wagons through here though?"


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2005)

*Nassitch (Kobold)*

Nassitch nodded in understanding with Uiim on his instructions, then tilted his head in thought.

"We didn't find any base camp nearby . . . what are we looking for now, Uiim?"  Nassitch asked.


----------



## Ashy (May 7, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Alright boss." says Tau agreeably.  He sets a small group of stones arrayed near the spot they stopped. Then on the way back he makes the trail more obvious so that they will easily be for them all to follow. "How are we going to get the wagons through here though?"




"We'll wait til light and see how the road runs - maybe we'll get lucky and we won't need to worry with bringing the wagons along *this* trail..."


----------



## Ashy (May 7, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Nassitch nodded in understanding with Uiim on his instructions, then tilted his head in thought.
> 
> "We didn't find any base camp nearby . . . what are we looking for now, Uiim?"  Nassitch asked.




Uiim shakes his head a bit, weary, and takes in a breath before answering.  "I wish I knew, Nassitch.  I wish I knew.  The only lead we have now is to find out who sent this assassin and why.  Only then will we have a figment of an idea of what our informant had to tell us..."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 9, 2005)

Tau nods and leads Uiim and Nassitch back to the camp where the others were waiting.


----------



## Ashy (May 10, 2005)

Once they arrive back to camp, Uiim looks around.  "Anything to report?"


----------



## Lazlow (May 11, 2005)

"All is well, for now," Osric replies with a quick nod to Uiim.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2005)

*Kromgron sits at the fire, looking rather lost and confused.  He obviously has no idea what's going on, but is not going to ask anyone.*


----------



## Keia (May 11, 2005)

*Nassitch (Kobold)  Ranger/Egoist 2/3, unhurt, 9pps remaining*

Nassitch wandered into the camp, seeing as well now as he had in daylight.  While Uiim was getting updates, Nassitch was getting knocked over by an over-enthusiastic large dog.  Happy for the attention, Nassitch flipped a dried jerky piece out of his pocket for his friend.  After playing for several minutes, Nassitch approached Kromgren and the fire.

"Heya, Kromgren,"  Nassitch called out as he sat beside his friend, leaning against Kimble.  "Was Kimble good for you while I was gone?  I told him to keep an eye on you guys so that you'd be safe while I was gone."

Kimble, knowing he was being talked about, barked in response.

"Anything good on the fire?" Nassitch asked hopefully, "We didn't get to hunt for food any, only tough to follow sneaky dead bad guy trails."


----------



## Ashy (May 11, 2005)

Uiim, catching Kromgron's look quickly explains.  "We were trying to track the assassin, now that our contact has been silenced, the assassin's trail is our only clue.  We will rest here for the night and then set out at first light.  We will try and backtrack and find from whence the assassin came, unless anyone else has suggestions, that is all I know to do.  I would welcome your council, however..."  The old gnome's eyes fall to the entire group.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 11, 2005)

At the request for council, Tau add, "The trail continues through some pretty difficult terrain. I don't know what we will be able to do with our wagons while trying to track this assassin. Perhaps we can leave them in the middle of now where, say here, and come back later."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Heya, Kromgren,"  Nassitch called out as he sat beside his friend, leaning against Kimble.  "Was Kimble good for you while I was gone?  I told him to keep an eye on you guys so that you'd be safe while I was gone."
> 
> Kimble, knowing he was being talked about, barked in response.
> 
> "Anything good on the fire?" Nassitch asked hopefully, "We didn't get to hunt for food any, only tough to follow sneaky dead bad guy trails."



 "Hey varmit.  Aye, the pup has been a good boy, yes you have haven't you?  And I put some jerky, trail biscuit, and dried vegetables in the stew.  All cooked together they aren't half bad," Kromgron replies with a small smile.



			
				Ashy said:
			
		

> Uiim, catching Kromgron's look quickly explains. "We were trying to track the assassin, now that our contact has been silenced, the assassin's trail is our only clue. We will rest here for the night and then set out at first light. We will try and backtrack and find from whence the assassin came, unless anyone else has suggestions, that is all I know to do. I would welcome your council, however..." The old gnome's eyes fall to the entire group.



  "We best be very careful.  I don't want to walk into another trap, if we track this viper back to his den," Kromgron offers.


----------



## Ashy (May 12, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> At the request for council, Tau add, "The trail continues through some pretty difficult terrain. I don't know what we will be able to do with our wagons while trying to track this assassin. Perhaps we can leave them in the middle of now where, say here, and come back later."




Uiim nods, scratching his bearded chin.  "Mayhaps, but I would hate to leave them unless we were forced to do so..."


----------



## Ashy (May 12, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "We best be very careful.  I don't want to walk into another trap, if we track this viper back to his den," Kromgron offers.




Uiim nods, spooning himself out a large bowl of stew and wolfing down a couple of hot bites before replying.  "Aye, I agree - we'd all best keep our wits about us..."


----------



## log-a-log (May 12, 2005)

Log seems to come out of a daze in a dark corner. "Oh uiim I'm sorry I haven't reported earlier I have searched the bodies and found this" Shows uiim the items (look at my latest spoiler) " I hope that they might make you a little happier." Log give a weak smile " Log was also hopping for some of it to?"


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2005)

*Nassitch (Kobold) Ranger/Egoist 2/3, unhurt, 9pps remaining*



			
				Kromgron said:
			
		

> "Hey varmit.  Aye, the pup has been a good boy, yes you have haven't you?  And I put some jerky, trail biscuit, and dried vegetables in the stew.  All cooked together they aren't half bad," Kromgron replies with a small smile.



Nassitch was happily digging into his bowl of stew, looked up and Kromgron and teased, "Hey, this *is* pretty good.  Careful, big guy or we'll make a cook of you yet."

When he was finished, Nassitch rubbed his stomach and leaned back, resting against the side of Kimble.  For his part, Kimble laid his head down on a patch of soft grass, a smile still somewhat evident on his canine face.


----------



## Ashy (May 12, 2005)

log-a-log said:
			
		

> Log seems to come out of a daze in a dark corner. "Oh uiim I'm sorry I haven't reported earlier I have searched the bodies and found this" Shows uiim the items (look at my latest spoiler) " I hope that they might make you a little happier." Log give a weak smile " Log was also hopping for some of it to?"




The old gnome looks up from his stew.  "Ah, thank you, Log...", he studies the items for a moment and then asks the group, "Is there anyone who can tell us more about these?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 12, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Log-a-Log: As you pat down Vyrick's body, you note a small dagger with a twisting ivory grip, it's pommel a head with four faces, each contorted in a different aspect of pain. He wears a thin shirt of silvery chain beneath his tunic, and after a bit more examination you note a small concealed pocket built into his tunic. With a little work, you manage to cut it open, as it had been sewn shut, and draw out a thin sheet of crystal no larger than a hand tall and wide, it has an oily texture, but you can't make out why. Upon his person, there is of little else of note.




"Let me have a look at those.  I don't think I have ever seen their like in all my time hunting these Mythar."  replies Tau searching his memory.

[ooc: pulled forward the Log's last spoiler for everyone to look over.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2005)

"I don't like the looks of that dagger.  It looks cruel," Kromgron opins.


----------



## Lazlow (May 12, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Uiim nods, spooning himself out a large bowl of stew and wolfing down a couple of hot bites before replying.  "Aye, I agree - we'd all best keep our wits about us..."




"I'd suggest we have at least two warm bodies per watch from here on out," Osric says, helping himself to some stew.

DM, Uiim:
[sblock]Osric's still keeping a keen eye on Paitsel.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2005)

"I'll take the first watch so you trackers can get some sleep," Kromgron offers.


----------



## Ashy (May 12, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> "I'd suggest we have at least two warm bodies per watch from here on out," Osric says, helping himself to some stew.
> 
> DM, Uiim:
> [sblock]Osric's still keeping a keen eye on Paitsel.[/sblock]




Uiim nods, "Aye, with that I can agree", the old gnome says grimly.

DM, Osric:
[sblock]So is Uiim![/sblock]


----------



## log-a-log (May 13, 2005)

"Well if no one else wants them I'll take the spoiles but if not well what can I do. I'll take first watch too thought." With that log goes and gets some stew. " Not bad but I thought that I was the cook are you trying to steal my job? Because you can have it."


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2005)

*Nassitch (Kobold) Ranger/Egoist 2/3, unhurt, 9pps remaining*

Nassitch is curled up, sound sleep next to Kimble - the days events definitely have wiped him out.

"ZZZzzzzzz," Nassitch said.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 16, 2005)

Tau continues to research the items Log found, hoping that they reveal some clues.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2005)

log-a-log said:
			
		

> "Well if no one else wants them I'll take the spoiles but if not well what can I do. I'll take first watch too thought." With that log goes and gets some stew. " Not bad but I thought that I was the cook are you trying to steal my job? Because you can have it."



  *Kromgron gives a lop-sided grin.*

"Heh, well I can't track, and don't know a lot, so I'll cook and bash heads, and you solves mysteries.  Deal?" the dwarf suggests with a grin.


----------



## log-a-log (May 19, 2005)

Gives a comical thoughful stance " Hhhhhhmmm I dont' know." Then with a quick grin. " alright as long as log has a job logs happy. Now to go to work." Log qucikly scoops up some stew and goes off whistling to himself something. Then from the shadows " Log still wants those items. As soon as you are done looking at them let me examin them I might find something."


----------



## Lazlow (May 25, 2005)

"It's quiet...  _Too_ quiet..."


----------



## Ashy (May 25, 2005)

Uiim nods, "Aye..."


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2005)

*Nassitch (Kobold) Ranger/Egoist 2/3, unhurt, 9pps remaining*

At least one of their group seemed to be enjoying the quiet of the evening.  Nassitch still lay curled up next to Kimble.

"ZZZzzzzz" Nassitch said.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2005)

With the items Log had found, Tau moves slowly over to a tree to sit and think, accidentally *BUMP*ing into the sleeping Nassitch.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

"So... what will we be doing tomorrow?  Tracking?  Running?  Hunting?" Kromgron says into the quiet.


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2005)

*Nassitch (Kobold)*



			
				Tau said:
			
		

> . . .  accidentally *BUMP*ing into the sleeping Nassitch.




"Mmmm . . . narf, snarf . . . gobbit . . .yes, Uiim, I fed the chickens . . . . mmmm . . .ZZZzzz,"  Nasitch mumbled . . . still sleeping.  

Kimble raised his head and looked around, faithfully staying near his friend and master, but also looking a bit bored and he rested his head on his paws, eyes looking up at those who passed.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 5, 2005)

Uiim looks to the skies and then to the dwarf.  "If the weather holds, then we should be tracking - hopefully we'll find some answers soon..."


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 6, 2005)

You all settle into the evening routine, shifts are established once dinner is ingested and many drop off into a wary sleep and despite the wide-eyed guards, the morning rays split the fogs and plant a blazing mugginess over you.  Without even moving the sweat beads across your brow, Nassitch sniffs the air and can only shudder at the thought of a dreary heat-wave, one he knows is coming.

You break camp and Paitsel grumbles to Uiim, "I can travel wit' you fer a time, if ye need a hand.  Otherwise I go back."  He grinds his teeth waiting for an answer.

Uiim:[sblock]You remember hearing about thin crystal plaques used to vital information, although it was said that only those the plaques were keyed to could access it.  That thin crystal sheet that Log-a-Log recovered could very well be something along those lines.[/sblock]

Tau:[sblock]You don't recall anything about the items, although you quickly identify the shiny metal as mithril or truesilver.  A sort of metal which springs up in liquid form from rare wellsprings, shaped only through rare magic possessed only by the elves.  The faces on the dagger are definately the face of Mythar Seers, the most common uppercaste Mythar.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 6, 2005)

Osric begins breaking down and packing up.  "You know, Uiim," he says to the gnome, "we should probably at least consider abandoning the wagons.  We certainly can't track off the road with them - and we will most certainly _be_ tracked _with_ them."


----------



## Keia (Jun 6, 2005)

*Nassitch, Male Kobold*

"But what about the animals, are we gonna just release them?" Nassitch asked.


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 6, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> "But what about the animals, are we gonna just release them?" Nassitch asked.




"Well, I certainly wouldn't like to," Osric says, "but it's hard to mount a resistance with them in tow.  Hopefully we can find a farm that could tend to them...  Feargal's a bit stubborn, for sure, but he's a good worker."  He pats his mule lovingly, and skritches his nose a bit.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2005)

"Can we find a farm and give them the wagons and beasts to tend to?  Maybe pay them a little, and say if we're not back in a year, they keep them?" Kromgron suggests.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 6, 2005)

Uiim wipes the sweat from his brow, "I would be loathe to leave our things behind, but if it comes to it, we will, and Kromgron's plan is a sound one...."  The old gnome looks at the thin, crystal sheet found by Log with a puzzled look upon his features.  "I think I might know what this is...", he says quietly, "the question is, can I use it?"

Paitsel's question breaks Uiim out of his thought and the old gnome shakes his head.  "Our path leads down roads which I'll warrant not many would want to travel.  I have no bond over you, Paitsel - you are free to go as you will..."  The old gnome looks to see what Paitsel's action will be...


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 6, 2005)

DM:
[sblock]Osric always keeps his falchion within arm's reach, as he's still wary about Paitsel (at least until Uiim says otherwise).[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 9, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Uiim wipes the sweat from his brow, "I would be loathe to leave our things behind, but if it comes to it, we will, and Kromgron's plan is a sound one...."  The old gnome looks at the thin, crystal sheet found by Log with a puzzled look upon his features.  "I think I might know what this is...", he says quietly, "the question is, can I use it?"
> 
> Paitsel's question breaks Uiim out of his thought and the old gnome shakes his head.  "Our path leads down roads which I'll warrant not many would want to travel.  I have no bond over you, Paitsel - you are free to go as you will..."  The old gnome looks to see what Paitsel's action will be...




"Well 'den, I be done 'ere.  If'n ye need a hand, in White Cliff I'll be."  With those few words, Paitsel gathers his things, kneeling for a moment at the grave of Vyrick and muttering a quiet prayer, which to Layonarai sounds like an invocation to pass the living into the natural world, spoken in druidic.  He then steps foot on the road and heads west deeper into Cihairdun leaving you to your own.









*OOC:*


Plans?  Using the campsite as a base and doing some day-time tracking?







Uiim:



Spoiler



What do you plan on doing with the crystal sheet?


----------



## Ashy (Jun 9, 2005)

As Paitsel leaves, Uiim waits until he is out of ear-shot and then looks to the party.  "What did the lot of you think of him?", the old gnome asks frankly.

He waits for the replies and then holds the crystal sheet alot.  "I've been told that these plaques can store information; but that they hide their secrets well, revealing them only to those that know how to unlock them...  Any ideas?", again, Uiim looks to those gathered around him.

OOC: Can anyone fly or have a familiar/object/etc that will suffice?  We need a bird's eye view, if you get my meaning...


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 9, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> As Paitsel leaves, Uiim waits until he is out of ear-shot and then looks to the party.  "What did the lot of you think of him?", the old gnome asks frankly.




"I'm normally suspicious of outsiders," Osric says flatly, "but that's my job.  Still, he didn't threaten us in any way, as far as I could tell."

=======================


> OOC: Can anyone fly or have a familiar/object/etc that will suffice?  We need a bird's eye view, if you get my meaning...




Kromgron and Osric could probably toss Nassitch up pretty high...


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 9, 2005)

Tau gives his report about the items Log found and the Mythar seers.  With little else to add he remains quiet and vigilant while the others talk.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 13, 2005)

Kromgron shrugs at the mention of Paitsel.  He didn't have much to do with the man, so he hardly had an opinion of him.  He barely even knew Paitsel was in the camp half the time.  "Again, I have little knowledge of tracking, and no knowledge of magic.  I... don't know how I can be of use except to try to guard the camp or a tracker from harm," Kromgron says, looking somewhat dejected.  He had felt rather useless during this confusing time.  With little skills other than a few related to his mental abilities, and a tendency to rely on his strength, this skulking about was something he was about as well suited for as Kimble was to sing an aria.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 13, 2005)

Uimm nods at the input from the team and smiles a small smile to the dwarf.  "We all have our talents, and we need them all to form a complete and effective team.  Building a house takes many nails but only a single hammer...."


----------



## log-a-log (Jun 14, 2005)

"Ah but their are diffrent hammers for diffrent jobs." Log smiles. " Anyway can I ask to see those things I think I'm the only one that hasn't fully looked at them up close and if needs be I'll head out and start a search pattern."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 16, 2005)

Tau hands over the items that Log had given him telling him what little he had found.


----------



## Keia (Jun 17, 2005)

*Nassitch (Kobold)*

Nassitch, not having much to add to the conversation, went to have a talk with the animals, making certain that they were fed . . . and explaining that he'd come back for them when he could.  Nassitch also explained to Kimble that he was allowed to come along on the adventure . . . to which Kimble was extremely grateful . . . or maybe he was just hungry.


----------



## log-a-log (Jun 21, 2005)

Log takes the items and then slips onto the top of one of the carriages and studies the items intensly. Waiting for some one to yell and him to do some thing.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 22, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> *He waits for the replies and then holds the crystal sheet aloft.  "I've been told that these plaques can store information; but that they hide their secrets well, revealing them only to those that know how to unlock them...  Any ideas?", again, Uiim looks to those gathered around him.*




OOC: Anyone got a reply to this?????


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 22, 2005)

"I have heard of some who can pretend to be Mythar to work their strange devices, but I have no skill at that." Tau replies to Uiim.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Layonarai Leafrunner - Female Elf Spirit Shaman 5*

The elven maiden shakes her head at Uiim's query.


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 22, 2005)

Osric shrugs and finishes packing up.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 22, 2005)

*OOC:*


So what's the verdict?  Leaving the wagons for a day excursion?







Ashy:[sblock] Taking a look at the crystal sheet again, you think you may be able to activate it like other psionic items you have used in the past without knowledge of how exactly they function.[/sblock]


----------



## Ashy (Jun 22, 2005)

Uiim nods, and then adds, "Secure the wagons.  We'll leave them here for the day while we follow the scouts.  Everyone be ready for attack - there may be more of those creatures-" the old gnome looks to where the black assassin creature lies buried, "lurking and waiting for us to come lookin'..."

Uiim then turns his attention to the crystal plaque in his hands.  He focuses on it, trying to burrow his psyche into the object, hoping to activate it...


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 28, 2005)

Osric finishes breaking down camp and securing the wagons.  He ensures there's enough feed for all the horses and mules, then dons his armor and starts preparing his pack for the day.


----------



## log-a-log (Jun 28, 2005)

Log looks around as everyone gets ready to leave and decides he better start getting ready to. He looks around one last time from the top of the wagon he sits to see if he can see anything important then goes down and puts on his armor and prepares his weapons. " I'm ready to go whenever."

DM: I take it I didn't find anything out about those items.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 4, 2005)

Tau works with the others to make sure the camp is ready, then he will spend some time looking for a spot to hide the wagons as best he can.  Using branches and natural cover he will cover the wagons and make them dissappear into their surroundings at least from the casual glance.  He will also try to remove their tracks a little ways back along their trail.

[ooc: how many horses does that leave us with?  enough for each of us to ride or hitch a ride with another character?]


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

*Nassitch, Male Kobold*

Nassitch had a long talk with the animals, explaining each of their responsibilities to each other while he was gone.  Kimble followed along behind, lending weight to the seriousness of the discussions.

When he was finished, he asked Uiim, "You find anything on the shiny pieces on the bad man, Uiim.   I could look at them if you wanted . . . they looked kinda pretty."


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 14, 2005)

Uiim grumbles impenetrably to himself and tucks the thin crystal sheet in a pocket, unable to call forth its powers.  Turning to his companions, "time for us to head out; Nassitch, Tau lead the way."

The two trackers begin to retrace the path they took last night, it weaves alongside the road for a short while and soon they are upon the stone marker Tau constructed at the completion of their night excursion.  Poking around for a moment, Nassitch picks up the trail again and soon they are following a wild game path away from the road towards the east.

Amongst the trees the light is filtered and shadowy, other than the occasional rustle in the underbrush which Nassitch assures you are no more than small woodland creatures, there is very little out here that is not actively avoiding you.  Kromgron stumbles over a gnarled root, clanging into the trunk of a tree sending a flock of birds into the air.

Nassitch soon feels the rustle of moving air amongst the undergrowth, they are nearing an opening.  The game path veers off to the left, but the creatures trail continues forwards.  Pushing the vegetation out of the way, you emerge onto a stone precipice.  Blinking your eyes to adjust to the direct sunlight you are overlooking a deep verdant canyon, a waterfall off to the left crashes down perhaps a hundred feet into a deep pool which flows off as a river to the southeast.

Nassitch looks up confused as the trail goes to right before the edge of the canyon and disappears.









*OOC:*


Since Ashy is gone, I'm going to NPC him for a bit till it fits the story for his character to leave somehow, I'll also be fading out Olivia too since Rolling Man is gone.  Since you'll be going through the woods it might be a better idea to leave the horses behind for now.


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2005)

*Nassitch (Kobold)*

Nassitch looked up confused . . . he didn't expect the trail to lead off of a precipice - yet here they were.  "Honest, Uiim,"  Nassitch explained, "the trail leads . . . right to the edge of this cliff then nothing . . . Ohhh, look!  A waterfall!"

Nassitch stayed at the edge of the precipice, the heights forgotten for a few moments becuase of the waterfall.


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 19, 2005)

Osric surveys the canyon with a befuddled look on his face.  "Is it possible for the creature to have climbed up the cliff face?  Or perhaps have ridden some manner of flying beast?"


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2005)

Kromgron grumbles at the bitter disappointment of the trail end, he could only hope to put his axe through another one of those wretched creatures when he got the chance and now was not that chance, something he did not particularly like.

Nassitch casts about for a second closer to the edge, occasionally scrambling back thinking he was going to slip, although the chances of the nimble kobold going over were far from likely.  The stone dropped down straight and smooth for nearly twenty feet, like a knife had sheared it off, before stone jutted out on anything that could imaginably be used as a handhold.  No normal creature could have scaled that wall, yet the creature had been anything but normal.

Uiim glared at the meager defeat to their tracking efforts, "this is no good, no good at all.  Nassitch, what says your senses.  There's no good feeling in all of this, and I'm one just to forget it and move on."  Your leader's suggestions come off with an uncommon sharpness, something is bothering him and you can't fully make it out.









*OOC:*


Trying to get everyone back on track.


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2005)

*Nassitch (Kobold)*

Nassitch took a handful of dirt from the edge and cast it over the edge, seeing if any of it landed on something he couldn't see.    He sniffed around the area where the trail died, looking for anything different on the wind.  

Nassitch followed the instructions of Uiim, looking oddly at him for a moment or two before Kimble came along side of him to see what he was doing.  Nassitch started to explain to Kimble what Uiim wanted . . . 

"You see, Kimble, you have to sniff around the area looking for clues," Nassitch explained.  "Then if you're good, they give you a snack!"


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 27, 2005)

Osric sniffs the air and peers around him intently.

"I sense...  Change...  Coming soon..."


----------

